# FALL UPDATE ANNOUNCEMENT!!!! 🎃🍂



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309478219968655360
the fact that this dropped whilst i’m in the middle of my online class is just,,,, slander. 

bUT THE GLOWY STACK OF PUMPKINS???? growing pumpkins???? sexy and i’m Excited


----------



## Chris (Sep 25, 2020)

This looks fantastic. I've not touched the game much lately (TBT Fair kept me busy!) but Halloween is my favourite holiday so this will definitely suck me back in.


----------



## KimvW (Sep 25, 2020)

It looks so good, I am ver excited for this! I mean, we can grow pumpkins!


----------



## Trundle (Sep 25, 2020)

The update looks great! And I'm glad there will be another update in November for what I can only assume to be Turkey Day and Toy Day. Pumpkin growing is super cute! And the decorations and new customization options all look awesome.


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumpkins! New clothes! Diys! Someone on discord pointed out there there are wings.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 25, 2020)

yay my favorite holiday NPC is returning, my favorite pumpkin boi ☺ 

BRUH HARVESTING PUMPKINS IS A THING NOW WTFFFFF


----------



## moonlights (Sep 25, 2020)

i literally gasped when i saw this, i'm so excited!! no Brewster but idec bc this looks so good.


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm in love. There's nothing that bugs me about the update aside from the fact that Halloween feels soo far away ;v;


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 25, 2020)

Clicked on this IMMEDIATELY

THE MOMENT WE'VE ALL BEEN WAITING FOR, YA'LL

Bring on the sweets!!


----------



## SheepMareep (Sep 25, 2020)

I LOVE THIS SO MUCH
I have been wishing that we could have colorful eyes and im REALLY hoping they allow us to keep them past the month of Oct. The new emotes are so amazing i love them!!! And did anyone else notice the WINGS????

Im also happy that I was right to think we will be introduced to farming this month in order to get used to the mechanics and that next month we will likely be given more crops to use in the Nov Thanksgiving event for cooking


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 25, 2020)

Also the pumpkin-growing aspect reminds me of when you were a kid and you went to those pumpkin farms to pick out a pumpkin to carve out. I can't be the only one, can I?


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 25, 2020)

this update looks so good, looking forward to be able to  grow pumpkins


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Looks pretty awesome, I'd say. There will be some disappointed folks, which is fine, but this is a great content addition, and pretty much opens the door to farming.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 25, 2020)

Funnily enough Lucky has been prepared for this all his UNDEAD life.

Omg it's happened YES WE CAN HAS PUMPKIN FARM FINALLY YES!!  

Please please please   give us more crops!


----------



## LunaRover (Sep 25, 2020)

Purple eyes, I repeat, purple eyes!!


----------



## grah (Sep 25, 2020)

OH MY god I'm so excited, I adore everything in the trailer


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 25, 2020)

so excited ahhhhhhhh!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

Awesome! This looks like there'll be new daily stuff to do, which would be a good way to break the dullness of opening the game up each day to gift gifts to villagers and see what the stores offer. I loved breeding flowers but now that I have plenty of all of them, perhaps watering a pumpkin patch can take that place 

(Oh, and it seems like you can harvest the pumpkin and keep the plant, so you don't have to find and sow new seeds each time? That would work best for me, as I always forget the second...)


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 25, 2020)

Guys our watering cans HAVE A USE AGAIN!!

I'm sorry (not sorry) I keep posting but wow am I excited!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Sep 25, 2020)

Ahhh, I'm so excited for this update!    Can't wait to grow and harvest pumpkins (I haven't gone to a pumpkin patch since I was in kindergarten or Grade 1). I also love that we can play trick-or-treat with our villagers and give them candy. :3 The pumpkin recipes look awesome, too! Ahhh, I'm so hyped!!!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 25, 2020)

I yelled so loudly when the pumpkin patch was shown. It finally happened, *farming in Animal Crossing.*_* *_
I’m so excited for this to drop!! This is definitely looking to be the best update yet.


----------



## ChanCake (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm not going to lie. I'm a little disappointed.

Don't get me wrong, it's a super cute update and the pumpkin patch is adorable. The items look good too. I really wanted some spooky stuff - but I was rooting for the café so hard. I personally really wanted something else beyond.. grinding, and atleast a little bit more social. I'm afraid this will become stale quickly too.

That being said, I do look forward to creating a farm and make some spooky corners.


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 25, 2020)

Aww yeaaah! I see horns and wings. I'm pumped!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 25, 2020)

I am so looking forward to this! I love the pumpkin items shown in the trailer (I'm going to have to redo my house exterior for this!) and costumes, skin color, eye color, and growing pumpkins! I can't wait for all of it!


----------



## CrankyCupcake (Sep 25, 2020)

I love that pumpkin-scarecrow! 

Halloween looks like it'll be fun. Growing pumpkins looks like a watering chore but I'll do it for the DIY recipes. I have to say, I think it's a better way of getting DIYs than shooting down balloons. Overall, this update looks very promising.

There's still no sign of Brewster or a cafe.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 25, 2020)

Farming is real! Now we just gotta wait until Thanksgiving update so they give us more crops! The Halloween diys look great!


----------



## cornimer (Sep 25, 2020)

The pumpkins look pretty awesome. Time to get back into the game for a couple of weeks again


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

At least the music was awesome


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Sep 25, 2020)

Just a couple things i'd like to point out:
-There appears to be new fencing!
-Missed opportunity to get vampire fang mouths


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 25, 2020)

Kinda gross to make your skin green but it's a great idea!
Also thought that horse in the background was funny when he got scared because of lucky xD 
Ah if only l can get to play on Halloween


----------



## lana. (Sep 25, 2020)

jack is such a baby and i love him. im so excited to make my island full of pumpkins to prepare for his arrival


----------



## Antonio (Sep 25, 2020)

I ****ING LOVE ANIMAL CROSSING 

LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mercedes (Sep 25, 2020)

My switch isn’t working  I’m heartbroken


----------



## Verecund (Sep 25, 2020)

Wow, this is so exciting! I'm looking forward to the pumpkins and seeing what new items they're adding, but I think the wings have to be my favourite part; I didn't even notice them at first until other people pointed them out, but I've been wanting wings since the very beginning! The new eye colours look cool as well.


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 25, 2020)

Does anyone know how Halloween will work? Hope it isn’t a bunch of crafting...


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Sep 25, 2020)

I just cannot contain my excitement for this update omg. I cannot wait. I am so ready! I have being experiencing some major burnout recently, so I think this update is just what I need.


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Sep 25, 2020)

As soon as I heard that music, I was so done. 

Finally- the Czar of Halloween is back!


----------



## Snek (Sep 25, 2020)

I was soo soo ready for this!!! I set aside a plot of land because I knew we were going to grow vegetables soon! But what I love the best about this update is the skin and eye customisation! I thought I would never have red eyes but now I finally can! This will be a great Halloween but I feel that I will probably be doing some heavy terraforming or scrap some areas entirely for the new decorations. And I totally knew Franklin would be in the next update but surprised that Jingle was included too. Guess they'll come together


----------



## Junalt (Sep 25, 2020)

Yesss super excited for the pumpkin planting. I hope they let us continue to plant pumpkins even after Halloween. Also, the animals look super adorable in their little Halloween costumes. Resident services Halloween decoration looks great too.


----------



## SheepMareep (Sep 25, 2020)

Snek said:


> I was soo soo ready for this!!! I set aside a plot of land because I knew we were going to grow vegetables soon! But what I love the best about this update is the skin and eye customisation! I thought I would never have red eyes but now I finally can! This will be a great Halloween but I feel that I will probably be doing some heavy terraforming or scrap some areas entirely for the new decorations. And I totally knew Franklin would be in the next update but surprised that Jingle was included too. Guess they'll come together



I'm wondering if they are going to do something like bunny day where you prepare for the holiday with the help of jingle. Maybe a 25 days of Christmas sort of thing? 

I know it probably won't be like this but I thought it would be fun to go to dodo airlines and a dialogue option pop up to ask if something is wrong, and then be told someone noticed a crash happening on another island and wondering if we could help check it out. Only to find out its jingle and his sleigh is broken/he lost his naughty/nice list with everyone's wishes  so we have to spend the month helping prepare by fixing the sleigh, making a new list, decorating, etc.


----------



## Garrett (Sep 25, 2020)

I know exactly where I'm putting my pumpkin patch, can't wait!


----------



## Envy (Sep 25, 2020)

I love pumpkins! And it's a new feature to grow them. I'm going to have fun with this!


----------



## Ganucci (Sep 25, 2020)

SheepMareep said:


> I'm wondering if they are going to do something like bunny day where you prepare for the holiday with the help of jingle. Maybe a 25 days of Christmas sort of thing?
> 
> I know it probably won't be like this but I thought it would be fun to go to dodo airlines and a dialogue option pop up to ask if something is wrong, and then be told someone noticed a crash happening on another island and wondering if we could help check it out. Only to find out its jingle and his sleigh is broken/he lost his naughty/nice list with everyone's wishes  so we have to spend the month helping prepare by fixing the sleigh, making a new list, decorating, etc.



This is so good!! I’d totally be down for that for Christmas. It’s like we get to save Christmas


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

And we apparently get equipment to stay fit and healthy after eating all that candy too: 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309487827038724096


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 25, 2020)

Okay this is much better than I expected for Halloween! I'm actually really excited.

Can we take a moment to talk about the _customization options_ tho? Hello? Unnatural skin-tones and eyes? Give me more. I just really hope they're permanent and don't go away after Halloween. They're absolutely perfect for any non-human characters and I already have two or so characters that are going to get one of those skin tones and eyes. Especially those yellow eyes!

Those horns are also perfect for my island for lore reasons and I'm pumped to be able to show them off. Now if only we get antlers for christmas and I'll be set.

I anticipate the farming mechanic is here to stay and will be used for the coming harvest festival. I will stockpile pumpkin seeds just in case it does end up being a Halloween only thing though.​


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 25, 2020)

What a spooky update we are getting! Anyway, we need to make room for those pumpkin patches.


----------



## Pintuition (Sep 25, 2020)

I absolutely besides myself. Work who? I'm not going to be able to concentrate the rest of the day   Last week I started spookifying my island and I actually added a space for a pumpkin patch. Right now I am using custom design hats as pumpkins. I'm delighted that we'll be able to actually grow our own and that there will be real spooky decorations to use. Since Halloween is kind of cancelled this year I'm also really excited to lean into it in the game and to actually be able to give out candy and stuff. I'm so excited for the update.Yeah I wish there were more quality of life improvements but I didn't really expect that from a smaller seasonal update like this. Overall I'm very happy with the update!


----------



## nerfeddude (Sep 25, 2020)

I gasped when I saw this. I'm so excited!! I don't celebrate Halloween in the country I live in, but ahhhhhhh I can't wait to redo a half of my island to fit in new additions haha. And oh, new player customization options! And emotes! I just hope they're permanent


----------



## AquaMarie (Sep 25, 2020)

That....is the most beautiful thing I've ever seen in my life


----------



## Sheep Villager (Sep 25, 2020)

I just noticed the bat wings at the start don't seem to be a part of the dress she is wearing!
Later on in the video the same dress is shown without the wings!

Time stamps for proof: Wings at 0:57, No wings at 0:45!

We're possibly finally getting wings for our backpack slot? Yesss​


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

YES YES YES I’M SO EXCITED 

now we need brewster in december come on nintendo


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

I think it’s apparent that Brewster will be a massive update unto itself, since coffee season would have been the ideal time to fold him in. I now would bet money we don’t see him until next year since there will no doubt be enough updates wrt Thanksgiving and Christmas. Too bad.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 25, 2020)

Nice update.

Thankfully, I have a perfect spot in town to grow these pumpkins.

Also, new skin and eye colors. We can finally be our OCs that have abnormal skin color!
(Or cosplay as different ones with abnormal colors.)


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 25, 2020)

Just by watching this a few times and looking closer, there’s a lot more stuff than just what was being focused on, I’m so excited!!


----------



## Loreley (Sep 25, 2020)

Eh, it's okay I guess. I was hoping for some more furniture other than the seasonal stuff. Not thrilled about the farming but I guess I can just remove the farm land once I'm done with the event, so it's not a big deal.


----------



## oak (Sep 25, 2020)

This update is gonna bring me so much serotonin and I can't wait honestly


----------



## Yulaldie (Sep 25, 2020)

My concern is that these things won’t exist after Halloween. The new customisation is really fun, but very disappointing if you can’t stay that way. Same goes for the pumpkins.


----------



## SinnerTheCat (Sep 25, 2020)

PUMPKINS?????? HELLO???? VERY SEXY, COUNT ME IN


----------



## dino (Sep 25, 2020)

growing things !!!! the best update ahh. love the characterization updates and the furniture ans clothing and the GROWING OF CROPS. this actually seems like such a fun update. i dont usually love halloween but i am very excited for this.
anyone think the pumpkins are not gonna be permanent? i would cry if we got crops only for them to be season locked lol


----------



## pochy (Sep 25, 2020)

i am so thrilled, this looks better than i expected !!  i hope we’ll be able to keep the appearance customizations after the holiday is over too tho;


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm really glad I kept my expectations low because I am excited! I might have to change my plan for where I want my house or other villager houses so I can have my own personal pumpkin patch, but I don't really care. I love how the spooky decorations look. I like that the pumpkins will actually have a use for decoration. I like the new NookLink update for reactions. I really like the new costumes. Did I see pink eyes?

I am sad that there is no Brewster yet. I feel like the game is a bit incomplete without him.


----------



## Aurita (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumpkin growing and spooky furniture!!!! AND PINK AND PURPLE EYES  I feel like pumpkin growing will probably seasonal.. (I hope it’s not) but maybe it means we’ll have seasonal crops?

also the costumes !! I’m so excited to give my little villagers candy on Halloween


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Aaaaay its spook time soon! I’m definitely going to rock golden eyes for at least the month of spooktober.
plus any plant is a definite YES on Evwirt.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> And we apparently get equipment to stay fit and healthy after eating all that candy too:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309487827038724096
> View attachment 322250


THAT’S GREAT I CAN BE HEALTHY AFTER HALLOWEEN, maybe they are sending new items in the mail every big update? actually though where am i supposed to put it. it’s not pink therefore it is of no use to me


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Sep 25, 2020)

Like the update but sad to see Brewster is not here yet


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 25, 2020)

Those new emotes look great too! I really also love the pumpkins!


----------



## Tinkeringbell (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> THAT’S GREAT I CAN BE HEALTHY AFTER HALLOWEEN, maybe they are sending new items in the mail every big update? actually though where am i supposed to put it. it’s not pink therefore it is of no use to me


I do know the first update got me a Nintendo Switch as a gift. And another update got me a worldmap? I'm not sure how many updates there have been but yeah, it seems like everyone comes with a letter to thank you for updating and an item. 

Perhaps you can create a cursed non-pink corner to fit the Halloween theme


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm pretty excited for this update to come out, although for some unknown reasons i was a little bit disappointed... probably because i was too overhyped for this update; was expecting Leif's Garden Shop, Brewster's Cafe or something like that but hey! This is still a good update


----------



## airpeaches (Sep 25, 2020)

I was really hoping that they'd add in pumpkin harvesting so we could craft decorations with them. The little sprout available in Nook's Cranny is so cute! They didn't disappoint!! I'm so excited, ahh!

I love that they added some new emotes and all the character customization! Unnatural eye colors yesss!   Not that they had any real excuse to not add in more customization options for characters, but I feel like them adding the ones they did shows that they'll be adding more in the future! Shampoodle update to add in more hairstyles eventually?? Maybe?? Idk but to me seeing this update for customization guarantees that there are more in our future!


----------



## nammie (Sep 25, 2020)

I love how casually they introduced farming, the pumpkins look so cute! Hopefully its expanded on in the Nov update! The new emotions and stuff look so cute too!

Honestly I've never been a huge fan of the spooky items, so this update being mainly for Halloween is kinda meh for me, but it still looks sooooo adorable! I cant wait to see everyone dressed up on Halloween!

Since it looks like you get pumpkin items from crafting this time round, wonder what Jack will be giving now hmm

I am really really sad Brewster wasnt included in this update though, I thought for sure he would be. I honestly dont see him being in the next update either since 2 NPCs are being back there already, but I hope I can be proven wrong


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 25, 2020)

I like what I see here. I kept my expectations low, so they were exceeded. To what degree they've exceeded my expectations, though, I can't say until we see everything the update offers when it's released.

The additional eye and skin colors are nice to see and I'm already coming up with ideas for "costumes" inasmuch as is possible in these games.

Torn on the prospect of growing pumpkins for DIYs. On one hand, I love it, but on the other, I don't really know where to put the pumpkin patch on my island. I have areas that I set aside for new buildings if they're added, but never really factored in something like this despite the rumors of farming that had been floating around. Guess I'll have to rethink some things in the next few days regarding my island's layout.

I'm hoping we can still get those pumpkin-head masks like we got in New Leaf, whether as a result of a trick like before, or through crafting like the Bunny Day clothes that we could craft with the various eggs. My main New Leaf town was horror themed and the mayor would often, though not always, wear the various pumpkin head masks. My New Horizons island isn't horror or Halloween themed, but I dunno, I'd still like to have those in this game anyway. Speaking of trick items returning, I'd like to see the patched clothes return as well, though they seem unlikely.

I wish those new Reactions were in New Leaf because of my aforementioned horror town in that game. One of the characters is a vampire and it would've fit perfectly. Alas. Nice addition, and no doubt appreciated by those who have darker-themed islands in New Horizons.

Not sure what to think about how the trick-or-treating works now. It looks less interesting than in the previous games, but we barely saw anything of it, so I'll withhold judgment.

Regardless of how it all shakes out by the end, I look forward to experiencing everything this update has to offer. Hopefully everything added in this update will suffice in helping us all have a very happy Halloween.


----------



## crispmaples (Sep 25, 2020)

Finally! I cannot wait to see everyone's updated pumpkin patches with REAL pumpkins! Resident services looks so cute with the lights! I cannot wait to see what we can craft and what new outfits we get!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m probably going to have my “patches” primarily strewn about my woods with the highest density being in my gnome city lol


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 25, 2020)

MY FARM WILL FINALLY HAVE A PURPOSE! I love all the pumpkin decorations. I bet it would look so nice and creepy during fog (maybe it’s time I finally use meteonook to track my weather patterns lol). This update looks super cute and fun and I’m really excited! I love the customisation options too and the haunt reaction is already my favourite haha. Can’t wait to get spooky with friends


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 25, 2020)

Hanif1807 said:


> I'm pretty excited for this update to come out, although for some unknown reasons i was a little bit disappointed... probably because i was too overhyped for this update; was expecting Leif's Garden Shop, Brewster's Cafe or something like that but hey! This is still a good update



That is understandable. I think I got that way for the previous update with swimming. I hope you end up enjoying the update.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> I do know the first update got me a Nintendo Switch as a gift. And another update got me a worldmap? I'm not sure how many updates there have been but yeah, it seems like everyone comes with a letter to thank you for updating and an item.
> 
> Perhaps you can create a cursed non-pink corner to fit the Halloween theme


The next update got a bell rug, and I think the firework/dreaming update gave us a firework wallpaper and Luna’s bed 

I should probably make one of my rooms spooky tbh... EXERCISE IS SCARY LET’S THROW IN THE RING FIT CONTROLLER


----------



## jenikinz (Sep 25, 2020)

AHHHHHH I cannot wait for this!!!!! I have been bored, but now with this update I am excited again!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 25, 2020)

Halloqueen said:


> I'm hoping we can still get those pumpkin-head masks like we got in New Leaf, whether as a result of a trick like before, or through crafting like the Bunny Day clothes that we could craft with the various eggs. My main New Leaf town was horror themed and the mayor would often, though not always, wear the various pumpkin head masks. My New Horizons island isn't horror or Halloween themed, but I dunno, I'd still like to have those in this game anyway. Speaking of trick items returning, I'd like to see the patched clothes return as well, though they seem unlikely.



You can actually see the orange one being worn in the trailer! When they are showing off the two new emotes, there's a player on the cliff wearing the pumpkin head.


----------



## cocoacat (Sep 25, 2020)

Really loving the Halloween decor and the new skin tones and eye colors are exciting too! Gives me hope they'll continue to expand on that.

Farming, too.  Just pumpkins for now it seems, but hopefully that's expanded upon, too.

Looking forward to October.


----------



## supernerd (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so excited honestly. I wonder if I can just keep and set out pumpkins all year long or if they spoil like turnips?  Hopefully not - like, other fruits don't spoil so these shouldn't right? Another thing I wish could last are the expanded customization for your character. How cool would it be to have teal skin all year 'round and be a spooky/gorgeous mermaid??

Also have to say I'm happy to see there will be a November update with Franklin!! I am hoping we get to do the Thanksgiving event like we did in new leaf, because those little food items were so cute and I'd love to have the milk and butter in my kitchen again!


----------



## Halloqueen (Sep 25, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> You can actually see the orange one being worn in the trailer! When they are showing off the two new emotes, there's a player on the cliff wearing the pumpkin head.


Oh, awesome, thanks for the heads up. Hopefully the other colors will be available too, but glad to know at least the standard one is back.


----------



## Lynnatchii (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so excited!!! Can't stop watching the video omg!!


----------



## trashpedia (Sep 25, 2020)

OMG PUMPKINS!!! Imagine having a super cute pumpkin patch in your island! ^o^ Also the decor looks super cute so this update looks promising.

I was hoping for the Roost but I’m assuming that will be a winter update later on since this event and whatever is going on in late November is going to take up the whole season.


----------



## Matt0106 (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm excited for farming and the new reactions! The new skins tones and eye colours are also a great addition  

And of course, the furniture and Halloween event look as great as ever! I'm going to have a lot of work to do on my island it seems lol.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Tinkeringbell said:


> And we apparently get equipment to stay fit and healthy after eating all that candy too:
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309487827038724096
> View attachment 322250


Please let this be the entry point to Desert Island Escape...please please please!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Please let this be the entry point to Desert Island Escape...please please please!



It will not be, if the switch and new horizons switch did not, neither will this.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 25, 2020)

ooooo man, you best believe imma buy so much candy and pumpkin seeds :> time to finally use my little farm! also ngl that "haunt" reaction is quite freaky dkdkdkd


----------



## IonicKarma (Sep 25, 2020)

WINGS HYPE! 

I don’t think anyone has done this yet so here’s all the new stuff from this update:

Clothes
- New striped witch hat (seen in thumbnail)
- New Mage Dress
- Devil horns
- New cat suit and hat
- New dress? (Kiki is wearing it in the trailer, I think)
- Pumpkin Helmets are back (in the thumbnail you can see a villager wearing one)
- Devil/Bat wings
- New ripped/Zombie clothes? They’re not the torn trousers. They have a hole in them. In the thumbnail.
- New mage boots

Furniture/DIYs
- Spooky arch - Three stack pumpkins
- Standard Pumpkin
- New fence
- Hanging pumpkin thing
- Trick or treat bucket with ghost caramel apple
- Pumpkin Scarecrow
- What looks like a pumpkin and another little pumpkin?
_NOTE: Some of the pumpkins, if not all, seem to have customizable faces!!_

Other
- New Skintones/Eye colors
- You can buy candy to give out to villagers on Halloween
- "Haunt," "Scare" reactions, NookLink Update including reactions
- You can buy and plant pumpkins to get DIYs


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> It will not be, if the switch and new horizons switch did not, neither will this.


Don't be a negative nancy! I'm allowed to be hopeful, right?


----------



## Valzed (Sep 25, 2020)

Halloween is my all time favorite holiday & Fall is my favorite season so I am SO EXCITED for this update! We get to grow pumpkins!!!


----------



## Fye (Sep 25, 2020)

Farming!! I've had a little farming area near my character's house for months now that I used to use for turnip storage until I found out that keeps you from achieving a 5 star rating. But even after moving my turnips to the basement I left the area alone with hope that the farming rumors would come true and they finally did!  also the pumpkin furniture is great but I hope we can craft food with it too (like pie!) to give us more items to put in our kitchens, cafes, and restaurants.

The only downside is that given the fact that they announced Jack's return in this update, and Jungle and Franklin's return in the next one, we probably won't see Brewster until 2021 at the earliest.


----------



## World Citizen (Sep 25, 2020)

It looks like a nice update. I confess I'm a little bit disappointed it seems that pretty much everything is Halloween themed and nothing purely autumn in general (yes there's pumpkins but that is largely associated with Halloween anyway).

The pumpkin patches are definitely what I'm most excited for! I think instead of making my own I might turn either Sherb or Anabelle's front garden into the pumpkin patch area of my island as I'm still not sure if I'm set on the current exteriors I have for them. Also I'm defintely giving my character a new eye colour too.


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 25, 2020)

I OPENED BELL TREE THIS MORNING AND ALMOST SCREAMED

Remember how I mentioned they better give me Halloween stuff? WELL THEY DID.

Gonna make my town so freakin' cute hehehoohoo.

And they finally added a reddish-pink eye color (for my secondary character who Needs It)

And im gonna be adding a pumpkin patch :] Probably gonna use a whole portion of my town for it (maybe my flower-breeding area once I have enough hybrids?) I just couldn't be more excited for this update, man. Halloween is Poggers.


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

I definitely like what they showed here! Glad it's not just more buildings but actual stuff to put around the island and decorate with. The extra skin and eye colours look fun to play around with as well!

Halloween is not my kind of thing but these are definitely some nice additions. Can't wait to see what people will use them for.


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m new, not just to ACNH, but AC in general. I’m very excited!


----------



## charmingpeach (Sep 25, 2020)

I must say this might be the update I have liked most so far! It feels like it's adding up new things to customization and that's a great step forward! Plus farming is so good, it feels like new air into the game! I've also read this apparently, so hyped!

*"You can even procure body paint and colored eye contacts by exchanging Nook Miles."*
"Be sure to save some candy for your neighbors, too, or you might get pranked!"
"Now, you'll be able to easily *revisit dreams from a list*, making it even easier to visit some of your favorite islands."

EDIT: Apparently and according to the AC site, pumpkins will be seasonal: "(You can buy) pumpkin starts in-game from Leif year-round or from Nook’s Cranny during October." This might suggest that they are only available on October like bushes, which would make sense. And we will be buying farming seeds from him. I'm sure that we might eventually see Leif having his own shop or being added to Nook's with how important of a role he'll have!


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 25, 2020)

IM GOING TO USE THOSE SMEXY _*EYE COLORS* _AND I AM GOING TO MAKE *COSPLAYS*


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 25, 2020)

KimvW said:


> It looks so good, I am ver excited for this! I mean, we can grow pumpkins!


And use them for DIYs!!


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Sep 25, 2020)

World Citizen said:


> It looks like a nice update. I confess I'm a little bit disappointed it seems that pretty much everything is Halloween themed and nothing purely autumn in general (yes there's pumpkins but that is largely associated with Halloween anyway).



There is the Tree Bounty's Items, Mush Items and Maple Leaf items already though. Lots of autumn items.


----------



## mocha. (Sep 25, 2020)

So happy to see halloween items, I think the skin/eye customisation is such a cool touch as well! I’m hoping we get a surprise brewster announcement soon too


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I must say this might be the update I have liked most so far! It feels like it's adding up new things to customization and that's a great step forward! Plus farming is so good, it feels like new air into the game! I've also read this apparently, so hyped!
> 
> *"You can even procure body paint and colored eye contacts by exchanging Nook Miles."*
> "Be sure to save some candy for your neighbors, too, or you might get pranked!"
> "Now, you'll be able to easily *revisit dreams from a list*, making it even easier to visit some of your favorite islands."


Aaaay the contacts are nook miles related! That probably means that they’ll stay past October!


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I must say this might be the update I have liked most so far! It feels like it's adding up new things to customization and that's a great step forward! Plus farming is so good, it feels like new air into the game! I've also read this apparently, so hyped!
> 
> *"You can even procure body paint and colored eye contacts by exchanging Nook Miles."*
> "Be sure to save some candy for your neighbors, too, or you might get pranked!"
> "Now, you'll be able to easily *revisit dreams from a list*, making it even easier to visit some of your favorite islands."



Revisit dreams from a list? That will be handy! That makes me feel like they are actually listening on some level.


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 25, 2020)

Yep, tearing my whole wip terraform down and gonna make a pumpkin themed town now XD


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 25, 2020)

IM SO EXCITED FOR THIS HALLOWEEN IS MY FAVE  oh man im already planning my decorations


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 25, 2020)

...and just when I was starting to get a bit bored. Thank goodness. I guess this stuff will start showing up Oct 1?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I love that those with a SH island are going into this while everything is fresh and green. We even get cute cherry blossom petals flittering about for the first 10 days lol


----------



## DaCoSim (Sep 25, 2020)

Omg!!!! I get to be ghosty white!!!!!! Eeeeeeeeee!!!!!! Happy dance!!!!


----------



## Bekaa (Sep 25, 2020)

LunaRover said:


> Purple eyes, I repeat, purple eyes!!


And green skin!


----------



## hillareet (Sep 25, 2020)

ready for spooky szn !!!!


----------



## World Citizen (Sep 25, 2020)

MayorofMapleton said:


> There is the Tree Bounty's Items, Mush Items and Maple Leaf items already though. Lots of autumn items.



But there is nothing in the update that isn't halloween themed like Brewster etc. My point is it's basically a pure Halloween update that doesn't add other content that would fit the autumn theme like coffee season.


----------



## pocky (Sep 25, 2020)

probably the best update announcement so far (in my opinion, anyway)


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 25, 2020)

Okay...everything looks great, and they exceeded expectations once again. Growing pumpkins? Awesome. Changing skin tone? Awesome. Yep...I'm very excited for this.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 25, 2020)

Bekaa said:


> ...and just when I was starting to get a bit bored. Thank goodness. I guess this stuff will start showing up Oct 1?



It said the update will be on the 30th, so it will probably show up then. Isabella will probably announce something.


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaay the contacts are nook miles related! That probably means that they’ll stay past October!



That's amazing! We definitely do only have boring eye colours now, and going back to them after Halloween is over would definitely be a bit sad. I'm so excited about these.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so glad that I'll have a reason to play New Horizons again soon!  I feel bad for abandoning it, but the truth is that without updates like these there's really no motivation for me to get back into it.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 25, 2020)

I still haven't quit playing NH altogether. Still check in daily...just end up playing for 10 mins or so before turning it off. This will finally give me a reason to play for a few hours each day instead.


----------



## loveclove (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m not much of a Halloween person so I won’t decorate my island but the pumpkin patch looks really cute. I got a bit burnt out after the fair but let’s see if this will drag me in. The update will come right before cherry blossom season for me (SH) so that will be interesting


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Alright nintendo you stepped it uppppp! Bravo! The new ways to change your skin and new eye colors got me! The pumpkins and the spooky clothing the original spooky music yeah okay this looks fantastic! An odd time to drop a Halloween update but I'm actually really digging the update!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

Ok not going to lie....the update exceeded my expectations. I love it! 

But still....Where are the gyroids and dead trees?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

WAIT THE EYES THE EYES THE EYES YEAHHHH 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Bluebellie said:


> Ok not going to lie....e update exceeded my expectations. I love it!
> 
> But still....Where are the gyroids and dead trees?


i’m silently crying we need the gyroids


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> Pumpkins! New clothes! Diys! Someone on discord pointed out there there are wings.


Wings?! Like wearable wings!?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



moonlights said:


> i literally gasped when i saw this, i'm so excited!! no Brewster but idec bc this looks so good.


I gasped too! The new skin colors and eyes got me!!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> WAIT THE EYES THE EYES THE EYES YEAHHHH
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020
> 
> ...


I still have hopes they will come back when Brewster comes back ( there’s that possibility).
The dead trees maybe in winter? 

I’ll hang in there.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 25, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> It said the update will be on the 30th, so it will probably show up then. Isabella will probably announce something.



in the past updates have been at 10am Japan time, meaning I get them in california the night before, at like 6pm. I imagine this one will be the same?


----------



## loveclove (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m a bit sad we don’t have anything permanent added, just seasonal stuff /:


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

I just really appreciate this update. Since I can't celebrate halloween in real life (for religious reasons) I'm very excited to celebrate in acnh! I'mma have fun just testing out new scary looks for my character


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

My boy Lucky taking the stage.  How adorable are those new reactions? 

Growing pumpkins for recipes instead of balloons/tree shaking will be a nice change. Have a few ideas for a little pumpkin patch. First thing I thought of was Charlie Brown. The decor shown so far looks stunning, and I love the lights at night around Resident Services. 

The eye/skin customization was an unexpected - yet welcomed - surprise.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Lothitine said:


> IM GOING TO USE THOSE SMEXY _*EYE COLORS* _AND I AM GOING TO MAKE *COSPLAYS*


That's my boy! I'mma cosplay my boy into so many cute anime characters!


----------



## Miss Misty (Sep 25, 2020)

This update actually looks really nice! I like how they handled the pumpkin themed furniture. The new facial features and accessory options will be cute as well! I'm excited to see what kind of rewards we get for giving candy to our villagers on Halloween!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

Ahhh I can’t stop watching the trailer. Every time I watch I notice something different. I’m in love.


----------



## KnoxUK (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes! I haven't played animal crossing since launch. I was anticipating for the Halloween to be good, but oh my It's absolutely adorable! I'm gonna have fun collecting the pumpkin heads and getting back into playing the game


----------



## Peach_Jam (Sep 25, 2020)

aaa the fencing is adorable as well! they kinda look like little hearts  I'm definitely going to be using this one a lot!


----------



## deerteeth (Sep 25, 2020)

OH MY GOD OH MY GOD okay okAY when we were all speculating what the update would bring I said that I was hoping we'd get unusual eye colours even though I had nothing to base it off and I am ready to SCREAM!! This is *so* exciting, I am praying they let us keep them after the event!! And the cute skin colours too!!!!!


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Sep 25, 2020)

While it's honestly not a huge update I'm very excited  Pumpkins and the eye/skin colors in particular got me excited.


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 25, 2020)

It looks like a fun update, but I'm a bit disappointed that nothing besides what is functionally an event update was added. Halloween is definitely fun, but this update isn't quite scratching my itch for what I'm missing in the game. I think part of what's contributing to my 'meh' feeling is that I'm not huge on Halloween in real life. I like seeing other people's costumes but I'm not the kind to dress up or decorate or anything. 

I'm increasingly unsure if we will ever see more new NPCs or upgrades to the shops as we already have it. I'm assuming this is going to be _the _update for fall and that nothing will be updated without at least alluding to it in the trailer...

I would love to be proven wrong though!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

mayortiffany said:


> It looks like a fun update, but I'm a bit disappointed that nothing besides what is functionally an event update was added. Halloween is definitely fun, but this update isn't quite scratching my itch for what I'm missing in the game. I think part of what's contributing to my 'meh' feeling is that I'm not huge on Halloween in real life.
> 
> I'm increasingly unsure if we will ever see more new NPCs or upgrades to the shops as we already have it. I'm assuming this is going to be _the _update for fall and that nothing will be updated without at least alluding to it in the trailer...
> 
> I would love to be proven wrong though!


Keep in mind that they usually do a sneaky quality of life update with each big update! It might just be that list for dreams thing mentioned previously but you never know


----------



## Hanami (Sep 25, 2020)

The decorations look great. I’m so excited to adorn my island with them! I’m hoping that the character customization, emotions, and farming are a first step toward more of those in the future


----------



## Monokuma73 (Sep 25, 2020)

It's a bit more than I expected, as my "predictions" was related to one character (confirmed), new recipes / items etc. 
I'm admitting, I didn't expected farming - more or less I was expecting pumpkins as a goods in the store, so I'm really happy that announcement give more, than I assumed.
As I can see, there's no Brewster, no extra building as some of you been waiting for... but there's a hope for future updates, as at the end of the trailer "cooking cup" may suggest something related to cooking... but just for Christmas, or just permanent? We will see at the end of November.
Anyway, everything what I saw has been given is same quality, keeping same style and just providing something extra for daily living on our islands.


----------



## toxapex (Sep 25, 2020)

Lots of neat additions

However, let's collectively pour one out for the ppl who finally finished their perfect town and now have to tear stuff up to add a pumpkin patch


----------



## mayortiffany (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Keep in mind that they usually do a sneaky quality of life update with each big update! It might just be that list for dreams thing mentioned previously but you never know



I'm hoping they'll sneakily add something! Personally, I'm not sure if they'd re-introduce big things like Brewster or a shop update without some kind of surprise because it'd be such a _new _update, but at the same time, to not say anything about it would make it an even better surprise!

Maybe there will be more than one update for fall as well, with one after Halloween?


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 25, 2020)

The new items look so good! Very similar to the new PC ones. I’ve been playing so much Stardew Valley lately I’m excited to be able to grow crops in ACNH! (Even if it’s just pumpkins lol).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

I just changed my aesthetic on here too..i'mma have to get spooky,,!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Keep in mind that they usually do a sneaky quality of life update with each big update! It might just be that list for dreams thing mentioned previously but you never know


Does the color of the funny eye glasses matching your skin tone count as QOL? It was sneaky and it was a improvement.


----------



## kayleee (Sep 25, 2020)

That iron fence is giving me life rn
And those pumpkins!! So cute


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

loveclove said:


> I’m a bit sad we don’t have anything permanent added, just seasonal stuff /:


The eyes and skin are all-year, and anything we make out of pumpkins won’t rot or anything! I also hope the pumpkins are all-year, but we’ll see


----------



## charmingpeach (Sep 25, 2020)

I know it's such a small thing, but I'm so excited about the wings because this opens a vault of possibilities in the future updates.

F A I R Y WINGS ANYONE???


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I know it's such a small thing, but I'm so excited about the wings because this opens a vault of possibilities in the future updates.
> 
> F A I R Y WINGS ANYONE???



my girlfriend would die. i showed her my pocket camp ones and now she's desperate to have them in NH.


----------



## charmingpeach (Sep 25, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> my girlfriend would die. i showed her my pocket camp ones and now she's desperate to have them in NH.


The black wings showed in the trailer show up in pocket camp too, so I would hope they do bring some of the wings here! it would seem logical that they do bring the fairy wings, they are too adorable and liked by many, I hope you and your girlfriend get cute fairy wings to match!


----------



## Azrael (Sep 25, 2020)

Aww! I hope we get to keep growing the pumpkins all year around! I have a fake garden set up that I would love to turn into a real garden!

WINGS! What a great sign! I wonder what other costumes are going to be added! Hopefully we will get fairy wings, feather wings and so much more! 

I love the new expressions! Maybe that means we will be getting more! There are some in PC that haven't been added to the game that I would love to see! 

I'm glad we don't have to hunt for candy similar to the Easter Event. I was a little worried about that.


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I know it's such a small thing, but I'm so excited about the wings because this opens a vault of possibilities in the future updates.
> 
> F A I R Y WINGS ANYONE???



bro if they added fairy and/or angel wings, i’d literally never ask for anything ever again


----------



## Jaco (Sep 25, 2020)

Can't wait for the Fall Update. The new items look amazing and I'm happy that farming was introduced for pumpkins.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I know it's such a small thing, but I'm so excited about the wings because this opens a vault of possibilities in the future updates.
> 
> F A I R Y WINGS ANYONE???


Ooooh Peryton update when? I’ll need bird/angel wings for that



Spoiler: Dëër


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 25, 2020)

i get the sneaking suspicion the two(?) new reactions _might_ be exclusive to the app which isn't great but hopefully that's not the case


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

charmingpeach said:


> I know it's such a small thing, but I'm so excited about the wings because this opens a vault of possibilities in the future updates.
> 
> F A I R Y WINGS ANYONE???


They better add wings and it's not just a an attachment to that one dress!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



daringred_ said:


> i get the sneaking suspicion the two(?) new reactions _might_ be exclusive to the app which isn't great but hopefully that's not the case


Oh god I hope not. I can't keep downloading apps. My phone can handle so much


----------



## Jaco (Sep 25, 2020)

Azrael said:


> Aww! I hope we get to keep growing the pumpkins all year around!


 
I'm pretty sure I read that pumpkin growing is going to last all year round! And I don't doubt there will be more veggies to grow in the future too.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Jaco said:


> I'm pretty sure I read that pumpkin growing is going to last all year round! And I don't doubt there will be more veggies to grow in the future too.


SH islands would be up a creek without a paddle if pumpkins were locked to October


----------



## Azrael (Sep 25, 2020)

Jaco said:


> I'm pretty sure I read that pumpkin growing is going to last all year round! And I don't doubt there will be more veggies to grow in the future too.


That's great news! I've only watch the video so far. Haven't looked for any other news yet. Very excited!


----------



## charmingpeach (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> bro if they added fairy and/or angel wings, i’d literally never ask for anything ever again


I assume they want to get the seasonal updates out of the way before they go ham with different content, so maybe a fairy themed update in spring? Whatever and whenever that is, it wouldn't make sense for them to just make one type of wings!


----------



## Uffe (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumpkins, Pumpkin DIYs, different shades of skin and eyes for Halloween, and Halloween outfits, and different reactions! Too bad there aren't any pumpkin heads or bed sheet ghost outfits. Still, I can't wait!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> bro if they added fairy and/or angel wings, i’d literally never ask for anything ever again


Ngl same. I would be content with just having wings


----------



## TheKryptoKnight (Sep 25, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Pumpkins, Pumpkin DIYs, different shades of skin and eyes for Halloween, and Halloween outfits, and different reactions! Too bad there aren't any pumpkin heads or bed sheet ghost outfits. Still, I can't wait!



There are pumpkin heads! You can see it during the section about the nook app when the villagers are all reacting!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> SH islands would be up a creek without a paddle if pumpkins were locked to October


Why? It's still October in the Southern Hemisphere, just not Fall.


----------



## Azrael (Sep 25, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Pumpkins, Pumpkin DIYs, different shades of skin and eyes for Halloween, and Halloween outfits, and different reactions! Too bad there aren't any pumpkin heads or bed sheet ghost outfits. Still, I can't wait!


OMG a bed sheet ghost would be so amazingly cute!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Why? It's still October in the Southern Hemisphere, just not Fall.


If they go by seasons we’re in April (which would typically mean spring crops)


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> bro if they added fairy and/or angel wings, i’d literally never ask for anything ever again


nintendo if u add fairy wings you can take all my money. i don’t need anything else in this game thank u


Your Local Wild Child said:


> Ooooh Peryton update when? I’ll need bird/angel wings for that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WE NEED BIRD WINGS

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



daringred_ said:


> i get the sneaking suspicion the two(?) new reactions _might_ be exclusive to the app which isn't great but hopefully that's not the case


IF THEY DID THAT I WOULD BE SO MAD OML, my device won’t run the app 
Also some people don’t even have Nintendo Online


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> If they go by seasons we’re in April (which would typically mean spring crops)


For sure, I get that, but does the Southern Hemisphere not celebrate Halloween, and if they do, do they not celebrate it in October?


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Uffe said:


> Pumpkins, Pumpkin DIYs, different shades of skin and eyes for Halloween, and Halloween outfits, and different reactions! Too bad there aren't any pumpkin heads or bed sheet ghost outfits. Still, I can't wait!


They better add ghost outfits, that would be an amazing addition


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 25, 2020)

Everything about this update is so exciting, and the haunt emote is super cute!


cocoacat said:


> Really loving the Halloween decor and the new skin tones and eye colors are exciting too! Gives me hope they'll continue to expand on that.
> 
> Farming, too.  Just pumpkins for now it seems, but hopefully that's expanded upon, too.
> 
> Looking forward to October.


I hope they add Harriet with some exclusive hairstyles and wigs, and maybe a beauty school DIY class. And I could see them reusing the farming aspect again in the spring or summer- or even as soon as the Harvest Day event!

I wonder if these skin tones and eyes are a permanent option or just seasonal though?


nammie said:


> Since it looks like you get pumpkin items from crafting this time round, wonder what Jack will be giving now hmm


I imagine he might give out a special DIY recipe, like Zipper and Harvey did after their respective events.


----------



## nammie (Sep 25, 2020)

Soti said:


> Everything about this update is so exciting, and the haunt emote is super cute!
> 
> I hope they add Harriet with some exclusive hairstyles and wigs, and maybe a beauty school DIY class. And I could see them reusing the farming aspect again in the spring or summer- or even as soon as the Harvest Day event!
> 
> ...


Oh god, I totally blocked zipper out from my memory lmao, I really hope jack doesnt just give out a wand diy or something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> For sure, I get that, but does the Southern Hemisphere not celebrate Halloween, and if they do, do they not celebrate it in October?


I don’t live in the SH (have an island in it though) so I’m not sure if any of the countries in the SH celebrate Halloween like the NH does. I do know in Australia that Christmas is celebrated but I’ve seen some jokes about Santa being in tropical summer clothes during the season


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> They better add ghost outfits, that would be an amazing addition



i obviously need a ghost outfit and furniture pronto


----------



## Imbri (Sep 25, 2020)

Soti said:


> I imagine he might give out a special DIY recipe, like Zipper and Harvey did after their respective events.



I want a Jack wobble toy!


----------



## Jacob (Sep 25, 2020)

This has me SOO excited!!! I can't wait!!! Colored eyes and the BAT WINGS are gonna make me addicted to this game again


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> i obviously need a ghost outfit and furniture pronto


ghost furniture is a thing i need in my life

what if they also had a ghost *potion, *and it would just make you slightly transparent- i’m thinking too far ahead but THAT WOULD BE COOL  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Imbri said:


> I want a Jack wobble toy!


I want a wobble toy too, oh my goodness

*But if he gives the wand... I’m going to be so mad this isn’t Bunny Day all over again *


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> nintendo if u add fairy wings you can take all my money. i don’t need anything else in this game thank u
> 
> WE NEED BIRD WINGS



I have no idea what I would use the bird wings for (other than maybe setting up some neat screenshots) but that sounds amazing and I want it. I hope it will happen!


----------



## TaylaJade (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I don’t live in the SH (have an island in it though) so I’m not sure if any of the countries in the SH celebrate Halloween like the NH does. I do know in Australia that Christmas is celebrated but I’ve seen some jokes about Santa being in tropical summer clothes during the season


Like all holidays, Halloween and Christmas are date locked not season locked. In Australia (and the rest of the SH) we celebrate Halloween in October and Christmas on December 25 just like everyone else who celebrates those holidays... “Tropical Santa” is a joke bc it’s summer in December.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 25, 2020)

Curious whether a spooky or creepy furniture set made it into the update. I see all the fun halloween stuff but not house furniture persay.

Sure hope so.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have no idea what I would use the bird wings for (other than maybe setting up some neat screenshots) but that sounds amazing and I want it. I hope it will happen!


Me too! I may be going too far, but what if they let us fly into the air a little bit-

Then we wouldn’t need Dodo Airlines. Nevermind  

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



Jaco said:


> Curious whether a spooky or creepy furniture set made it into the update. I see all the fun halloween stuff but not house furniture persay.
> 
> Sure hope so.


Same, there didn’t seem to be any new furniture other than the fences and the pumpkin things? 

Which I suppose is still new furniture, but Nook’s Cranny didn’t seem to sell any new furniture.


----------



## Mairmalade (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey everyone,

We've had to remove a few posts from this thread. While the new update is exciting and will no doubt bring different view points, this is a reminder that no one should have the risk of feeling excluded from the discussion for having an opinion that may differ from your own. Please be mindful of how your posts may affect others, and let's keep this on-topic and friendly.


Back on-topic: I had the biggest smile on my face when the Halloween tune kicked in. Excited to start stocking up on candy!


----------



## Gleo (Sep 25, 2020)

This update is perfect for my witch themed island! So excited


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Me too! I may be going too far, but what if they let us fly into the air a little bit-
> 
> Then we wouldn’t need Dodo Airlines. Nevermind
> 
> ...



just i go to trade with someone and they’re just floating in the air


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

TaylaJade said:


> Like all holidays, Halloween and Christmas are date locked not season locked. In Australia (and the rest of the SH) we celebrate Halloween in October and Christmas on December 25 just like everyone else who celebrates those holidays... “Tropical Santa” is a joke bc it’s summer in December.


Yea I understood that as such: I’m excited to see my trees decked out in lights while fireflies dominate the sky lol


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> nintendo if u add fairy wings you can take all my money. i don’t need anything else in this game thank u
> 
> WE NEED BIRD WINGS
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



My girlfriend would LOVE bird wings. TBH her fursona is an owl, and mine is a kitty, so I would love for her to be able to be more of who she wants to be in the game.


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> Me too! I may be going too far, but what if they let us fly into the air a little bit-
> 
> Then we wouldn’t need Dodo Airlines. Nevermind



Cliff diving might be a good alternative! All it would take is good timing with the screenshot button.  

I would be more than happy to not deal with Orville anymore... Just let me fly! I'll do it myself!


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> just i go to trade with someone and they’re just floating in the air


LMAO YES THAT WOULD BE GREAT


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> I have no idea what I would use the bird wings for (other than maybe setting up some neat screenshots) but that sounds amazing and I want it. I hope it will happen!


I know if bird wings are added I’ll have a peryton costume lol


----------



## N e s s (Sep 25, 2020)

No Brewster felt like a shot to the heart, I wanted pumpkin spice lattes


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Cliff diving might be a good alternative! All it would take is good timing with the screenshot button.
> 
> I would be more than happy to not deal with Orville anymore... Just let me fly! I'll do it myself!


We kind of have cliff diving, with the wetsuit! 

Goodbye Orville, I’ll fly over the oceans myself. 

Seriously though, I’m so hyped for ANY wings we get, even if we can’t fly lmao

	Post automatically merged: Sep 25, 2020



NatsumiSummer said:


> My girlfriend would LOVE bird wings. TBH her fursona is an owl, and mine is a kitty, so I would love for her to be able to be more of who she wants to be in the game.


That would be so cute oh my goodness

They also need to add pet cats, then she could have the bird cage and you could have an actual cat in your house, that’s not always hiding in the cat tower


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> We kind of have cliff diving, with the wetsuit!
> 
> Goodbye Orville, I’ll fly over the oceans myself.
> 
> Seriously though, I’m so hyped for ANY wings we get, even if we can’t fly lmao



Yes, but we can have a backpack while wearing a wetsuit, which is why I am hoping that the wings might be an option as well! That way we can sort of fly. Briefly. And downwards.


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Sep 25, 2020)

Such a fab update!
A little concerned at the lack of Brewster hints for the next update, but that's my only criticism. Can't wait to celebrate Halloween with my animal buddies and harvest pumpkins


----------



## kenjikitty889 (Sep 25, 2020)

Oh my goodness this looks awesome!


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, but we can have a backpack while wearing a wetsuit, which is why I am hoping that the wings might be an option as well! That way we can sort of fly. Briefly. And downwards.


In the land of Toy Story, that would be called, "Falling with style!"


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 25, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> ghost furniture is a thing i need in my life
> 
> what if they also had a ghost *potion, *and it would just make you slightly transparent- i’m thinking too far ahead but THAT WOULD BE COOL


That'd be sick! But my pessimism tells me it would be like the famous mushroom and only last a couple seconds. :c 
-but, I mean, it'd still be cool, and I'd hoard as many as possible and use them constantly. Haha


----------



## pup (Sep 25, 2020)

ooooooo i'm back after a break and this is exactly what i needed to get excited again. so hyped!!!  i wanna grow!! pumpkins!!!!


----------



## Taz (Sep 25, 2020)

I kept my expectations low so I’m definitely surprised by this. I love the new reactions and character customization. But I can’t help but hope that the nooks cranny upgrades, it’s long overdue.


----------



## DaisyFan (Sep 25, 2020)

I can't wait for this update! I'm going to start building my pumpkin patch soon.


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 25, 2020)

I will cry when I make a little PUMPKIN PATCH


----------



## Horus (Sep 25, 2020)

Vrisnem said:


> This looks fantastic. I've not touched the game much lately (TBT Fair kept me busy!) but Halloween is my favourite holiday so this will definitely suck me back in.


I feel the same   

I love holidays and I miss all the festivities from when I was a kid that have disappeared over the years (in real life).


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Sep 25, 2020)

PUMPKIN ARE WHERE ITS AT!! My gardening self is shaking right now, I’m so excited for this!!


----------



## sleepydreepy (Sep 25, 2020)

Im actually so shook, like this looks super fun and more interactive than the past updates!!!! AHHHHHH Im super excited!!!!!!

edit: also I legit stayed up all night last night (thanks anxiety) and made a tropical farm on my island which is so wack!! I now have a place to grow pumpkins, im so excited!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

After watching it for the 100th time, it sort of looks like pocket camp. Anyways, still Iove it.


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 25, 2020)

Also this fence??



It would probably look sooo nice along a river, finally an iron fence without the stone!!


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, but we can have a backpack while wearing a wetsuit, which is why I am hoping that the wings might be an option as well! That way we can sort of fly. Briefly. And downwards.


Wheee- 
casually jumps off of cliff a million times


Soti said:


> That'd be sick! But my pessimism tells me it would be like the famous mushroom and only last a couple seconds. :c
> -but, I mean, it'd still be cool, and I'd hoard as many as possible and use them constantly. Haha


I’d get so many and confuse all my friends lol
Please? Nintendo? Add it?...


----------



## Eureka (Sep 25, 2020)

I went to sleep hoping for a trailer and it actually happened! 

This update looks amazing. Everything will fit into my witchy forest theme so perfectly! Ahhh, I'm so happy! I never expected more eye colors but now I can give my character purple eyes like I've been wanting to! 

I'm also already very excited for the next update. I think it will be a big one!

Edit to add: I didn't mention the addition of farming by growing pumpkins! Love it and cannot wait until we get crops to grow which I do believe will happen eventually!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a question,, I want to be next person to announce the update,, how do I go about this? How are y'all getting the information so fast?? ,


----------



## Jessi (Sep 25, 2020)

I really excited to see my villagers in costumes its gonna be so cute


----------



## hakutaku (Sep 25, 2020)

Aaaa yess! Pumpkin farming! Love the new DIY furniture as well, it'll look really good in my island's graveyard. The villagers with their own little costumes are adorable too.


----------



## Serabee (Sep 25, 2020)

SO pumped to grow pumpkins  I just need to decide where to plant them! It's gonna be so tough to choose where  I'm also excited to see new reactions, new eye colors (my witch needs spookier eyes), and some AMAZING DIYs! Also, the fact that we're gonna be farming pumpkins for Halloween... that brings out a lot of potential for future farming, too


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309478219968655360
> the fact that this dropped whilst i’m in the middle of my online class is just,,,, slander.
> 
> bUT THE GLOWY STACK OF PUMPKINS???? growing pumpkins???? sexy and i’m Excited


Same lol I literally screamed and my teacher almost heard me because I'm just to excited! Now I just have to decide a place. where to put my future pumpkin patch


----------



## psiJordan (Sep 25, 2020)

True, some of the things may be limited in this update, but think of what could be added now:

-farming other crops, like strawberries for spring
-other wings (fairy, butterfly, angel)
-more customization options for characters is a possibility now
-new reactions
-brand new furniture added, as well as furniture from the old games (new pumpkin set & mermaid set)


----------



## deana (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm hoping they sneaky add in some more hair colours to go with the new skin and eye colours... I still need light brown hair.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 25, 2020)

Now that we've seen the pumpkins, and see that they are just for crafting, I feel like the other rumored crops will be for pseudo Thanksgiving update, and will also just be for crafting. Probably not a "cooking" update coming. But...I guess there could be. I'd still like to think there will be.


----------



## justina (Sep 25, 2020)

This looks like it’ll be really fun and new eye colors+skin colors is a great option  I’m super excited for farming! I hope we get some non Halloween Pumpkin theme DIYs


----------



## xlisapisa (Sep 25, 2020)

_It’s the most wonderful time of the yearrr! _... Halloween!!! I’m so excited to see this update, it looks really good! Loving the pumpkins and new fencing plus all the new character customization. So ready to get into the Halloween spirit! Can’t wait to celebrate spooky season with my friends and villagers! Now I’ll just have to grind through August and September before the update comes out in less than a week. Seems doable, hopefully? lol

PS: @xara your rep looks so great up there on the banner!!~ෆ


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Sep 25, 2020)

This is so exciting! The haunt reaction is so cute!

I'm really hoping that the added skin and eye colors will be permanent options...I wonder...


----------



## cicely (Sep 25, 2020)

Creepy set when?  I wanted the bat gravestone.
I'm excited for new items to put in my graveyard area. The new fence is already perfect.
I'm kind of "eh" on the actual event; no figuring out each villager's fears and dressing up as them?


----------



## xara (Sep 25, 2020)

xlisapisa said:


> PS: @xara your rep looks so great up there on the banner!!~ෆ



aha thank you!! <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

Watching an overview of the update video...do I spy a spotted animal costume...


----------



## hugs (Sep 25, 2020)

UH ME GOSH, i've been dreaming about growing pumpkin since the beginning of march! ahaha ~ 
i'm definitely going to put a pumpkin patch near agnes' house and pretend that's she our local pumpkin farmer (';

DUDE MY ISLAND REP NEEDS THOSE PINK OR PURPLE CONTACTS, C'MON 
and pls give me devil wings to match with the devil horns...  

Sadly, I expected a Brewster update! WE'VE BEEN WAITING TOO LONG FOR OUR DAMN COFFEES!
I really can't wait to deck out my island with the cute pumpkin furniture; fall is my favorite season!


----------



## Imbri (Sep 25, 2020)

Mick said:


> Yes, but we can have a backpack while wearing a wetsuit, which is why I am hoping that the wings might be an option as well! That way we can sort of fly. Briefly. And downwards.



“The Guide says there is an art to *flying*", said Ford, "or rather a knack. The knack lies in learning how to throw yourself at the ground and miss.” 
           - Life, the Universe, and Everything (Douglas Adams)


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 25, 2020)

xara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309478219968655360
> the fact that this dropped whilst i’m in the middle of my online class is just,,,, slander.
> 
> bUT THE GLOWY STACK OF PUMPKINS???? growing pumpkins???? sexy and i’m Excited



I’m with you on this! I am ready!  Finally some new furniture. They look super cute and spooktacular . The outfits are nice, but I am not too interested in them since I’m not really a clothes person.]

They even added the eye color that I wanted and was thinking of posting about in the what hair styles you want thread, but changed my mind since  I thought the idea sounded silly. Now if only I could get those sideburns and beard for the Mihawk qr design I’m using, my outfit will then be complete .



LittleMissPanda said:


> Guys our watering cans HAVE A USE AGAIN!!
> 
> I'm sorry (not sorry) I keep posting but wow am I excited!



Don’t be sorry! We all are excited with you . The pumpkins look super cute!

And Jingle and franklin will be coming back too it looks like. I never met them in NL so I’m happy about that (trying to keep my expectations low though as excited as I am lol).


----------



## rezberri (Sep 25, 2020)

aaaaaaa this update announcement has lit a fire under my creative booty i am now animal crossing thoughts 24/7!!! ive been really into looking at stardew valley screenshots and not playing animal crossing lately because both games are cool but i just really wanted an update for either to start playing again. im soooo excited for "farming" even though its really just daily watering. wilting flowers succ'd in the previous animal crossing games but man!! it was a chore in a game and that's what made it fun. im hoping, like others have said, that the other datamined fruits and vegetables are placed in our little dirt covered sphere hands in the November because,, i really want a tomato garden. the new skintones and eye colors are actually really unexpected for me lol i saw the red-eyed character at the beginning and i thought, "dare i hope?" and hope i did and it turned out to be for good reason. it would be nice to have a character that looks like me irl but purple eyes are pulling me in like a siren song. it stinks we had to wait this long for an update, and it stinks we still have to wait for updates for more content in this game, but i am more than content atm.


----------



## Lokidoki (Sep 25, 2020)

ill be that comment that weeps for ignoring Brewster >:


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

One more thing: taking a SUPER close look at the last scene with residents, the rep wearing an animal costume is wearing bat wings. That means that the bat wings are NOT locked to the dress!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

Everyone so far who I've seen mention disappointment all had one thing in common: they had expectations. 

Setting expectations is easily the #1 way to cause disappointment in something. 



As for the update, I'm happy with what we got. It was a Halloween update, and we got Halloween stuff. The little extras are just a bonus. Now we wait for late November's update!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 25, 2020)

It's been 6 hours and I'm still hyped. _My head is only filled with the thoughts of pumpkins and spooks._

I'm already planning to make changes on my island. Like making a small pumpkin patch on my personal mountain and moving Stinky to make way for a bigger graveyard behind my home.

I want to get back home as soon as possible and hibernate until this update drops on the 30th.


----------



## Valzed (Sep 25, 2020)

I am so ready for this Fall Update. Pumpkins! C'mon September 30th!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Everyone so far who I've seen mention disappointment all had one thing in common: they had expectations.
> 
> Setting expectations is easily the #1 way to cause disappointment in something.
> 
> ...



Also, to add to this about the next update, Animal Crossing generally uses US dates for holidays, and Thanksgiving is on Nov 26th for the US, so we should see the update more than likely around a week prior, hopefully.


----------



## wolfie1 (Sep 25, 2020)

After seeing the video 10 times, I have some questions:

1. When will Nintendo add another shop upgrade? We've had the same upgrade since April and it's getting kind of old. I don't know if they want us to see all seasonal decorations both on the inside and on the outside, but I'd rather see them in a bigger shop with more to choose from.
2. Will we need to use the Nook Link app to use the new reactions? I can't be bothered to pull out my cellphone only to use a couple of reactions lol. I hope they include in the in-game reaction roster.
3. Does being able to grow pumpkins now mean that they're preparing to add full-on harvesting and cooking? I hope so, since Franklin is coming back in late November...
4. Will we get the Halloween DIYs from balloons? God, I hope not, because I can't get seasonal DIYs even if this game's life depended on it. I think I have like 6 or so, I only get useless skirts I'll never wear because I play as male lol.

As for the rest, basically what I was expecting. I was kind of hoping it'd come in late September and I was right. I hope Halloween works in a similar fashion as in New Leaf, I'd just have to be careful not to wear anything I like (or anything at all) lol.


----------



## grayacnh (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so excited to live my edgy spooky fantasy soon ;----; so excited for pumpkins, and I'm glad I haven't done much with my island cos now it can be all spooky 24/7 with the new stuff to craft!!!


----------



## Che5hire Cat (Sep 25, 2020)

This is probably gonna be my favorite out of all updates so far! The new skin tones and eye colors looking beautiful, also did I saw that right, a comeback of the wings??  And pumpkins! That's exactly what I hoped for, I love that you can now plant your own ones and be able to use them for crafting. Sure, no Brewster, but I can kinda live with this. Otherwise, I really like that new werewolf/cat (?) costume, looks adorable!


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 25, 2020)

I didn't think I was too excited about this, but I just spent my entire shift at work thinking about the best place to put a pumpkin patch! ❤


----------



## Eureka (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumpkin themed furniture confirmed? I spot a stool very sneakily placed that I've never seen before. It looks like a pumpkin cut in half, I even see a small leaf beside it, looks like it is part of it


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Everyone so far who I've seen mention disappointment all had one thing in common: they had expectations.
> 
> Setting expectations is easily the #1 way to cause disappointment in something.
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more. I am still a daily player, and will take whatever Nintendo wants to give me, especially those Iron Pumpkin Fences.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Couldn't agree with you more. I am still a daily player, and will take whatever Nintendo wants to give me, especially those Iron Pumpkin Fences.



Honestly I'm just trying to figure out what I can do with the pumpkin plants aesthetically. Those fences, too.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Honestly I'm just trying to figure out what I can do with the pumpkin plants aesthetically. Those fences, too.


I already plowed half of each of my orchards in preparation for a pumpkin patch or 20. My kids used to call my mom Punkin, so this entire update is an homage to my mother; I couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Islander (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so excited for this as Halloween is my favourite event. I'm not a big fan of crafting though but I am looking forward to the actual day.


----------



## scaredlittlebug (Sep 25, 2020)

Lokidoki said:


> ill be that comment that weeps for ignoring Brewster >:


I'm still holding out hope for Brewster. I think it would be really fitting to get him at the beginning of November, before Thanksgiving stuff. I wanna bother him for a pumpkin spice latte.


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 25, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Pumpkin themed furniture confirmed? I spot a stool very sneakily placed that I've never seen before. It looks like a pumpkin cut in half, I even see a small leaf beside it, looks like it is part of it


 
so cute! the pumpkin with the lollipop sticking out is suuuuper adorable too. I want it! i wonder if there will be more aside from the furniture we already saw? That’d be great if there are but I’m really happy with what I saw in the clip .


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> so cute! the pumpkin with the lollipop sticking out is suuuuper adorable too. I want it! i wonder if there will be more aside from the furniture we already saw? That’d be great if there are but I’m really happy with what I saw in the clip .


In the last-ish scene, there's a little hay bale with a bucket of candy resting on top...perhaps that's another?


----------



## TheDuke55 (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Everyone so far who I've seen mention disappointment all had one thing in common: they had expectations.
> 
> Setting expectations is easily the #1 way to cause disappointment in something.
> 
> ...


My expectations were that Halloween would come in the update. If that did not happen, than I don't even know what they're doing over there lol. I am impressed that they actually added more than just the event. I hope crafting doesn't require an insane amount of pumpkins. I'd rather have a small patch and not have to dedicate an entire large section for crafting the Halloween stuff.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

tajikey said:


> In the last-ish scene, there's a little hay bale with a bucket of candy resting on top...perhaps that's another?


I saw that hay stool/table! The hay bed is already the #1 bed in terms of comfort so I’m SO happy we’ll be getting a matching chair(or table)


----------



## OiGuessWho (Sep 25, 2020)

I really hope there's a lot of farming stuff, and that it's permanent. I can make my farm both useful and better looking! Also gonna add a lot of spooky stuff to my Faerie forest, Castle Ruins, and the area around Coco's house. Looking forward to it! Glad they're doing this sort of thing.


----------



## oak (Sep 25, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I saw that hay stool/table! The hay bed is already the #1 bed in terms of comfort so I’m SO happy we’ll be getting a matching chair(or table)


I can't wait for the hay bale item to go with the hay bed.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

oak said:


> I can't wait for the hay bale item to go with the hay bed.


I was making deer feed areas (don’t ask why) and these will fit way better into the pen!


----------



## faerie (Sep 25, 2020)

I really hope the pumpkins don't have to be harvested or can be grown year round. I think they are just so cute!


----------



## AssassinVicz (Sep 25, 2020)

This update. Pumpkin growing. Love 

It seems like a really interesting update for October and I can’t wait to see the recipes fully.

The only thing I’m kinda a little meh about is the new outfits/character customisation. I was kinda hoping for some more character customisations... but something better then nothing.

Plus the Halloween outfits, I’m guessing there’s more than being shown. Would have loved to see a few more but, I’m open to wait. 

The animal costumes... they’re adorable. I honestly can’t wait to see stitches the bear in his.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so shook they actually added farming in the game, sure it's only pumpkins for now, but I can totally see them adding more in the future, that's super neat! The thing I'm actually most hyped about though is the new eye colours lol, the skin colours are cool too, but something I often ranted about with my friends was how they only have natural eye colours. I really wanted. unnatural eye colours and the options they've provided are super nice! I really hope these are all permanent options and not exclusive for Halloween, and I don't see a reason for that to go away so I'm gonna assume it's permanent. This also makes me hopeful that they'll add more hair colours in the future, as that was another gripe I had with NH. I'm not a huge fan of decorating for Halloween, but I love that there will be more spooky/halloween furniture and items for those who do, as I know many people in the community love that kind of aesthetic! Overall this update seems to be pretty promising and I hope we'll all enjoy it, and maybe it'll suck some players back in who started feeling bored/burnt out? :0


----------



## tajikey (Sep 25, 2020)

This picture shows a lot of the new goodies we'll be getting. That pumpkin fence/gate is my favorite.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

OMG YES!!!!!!!!! Halloween is my favourite holiday I am so excited. Time to start making room on my island for all the spooky stuff


----------



## Hypno KK (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm really excited about this! I'm just kind of disappointed that it seems like Brewster won't be in this update or the November one, but right now I'm guessing that if they're planning on adding them they'll do it in January when it's slower. This is going to be really fun, especially the new items!


----------



## Vsmith (Sep 25, 2020)

OMG!!! I'm sooo excited for this update next week!! Trick or treating is cancelled this year where I live but this update should help make up for that!!! Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Eureka (Sep 25, 2020)

That little hay bale is so cute


----------



## mirukushake (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm a weirdo and not really big into autumn/Halloween, so my fave part of the update is getting reactions in the smartphone app and the dream suite update


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 25, 2020)

part of me is disappointed that this update is purely focused around halloween and we're not getting brewster or anything... but equally pumpkin farming alone is amazing!! this might just be enough to get me back into AC after my burnout-induced hiatus. my farm can finally have some actual things growing and not just yellow hyacinths


----------



## Agaphea23 (Sep 25, 2020)

OMG PUMPKINS!!!! I can finally have purples eyes and there's farming for real! ....{cough} sorry had to get that out..


----------



## Midoriya (Sep 25, 2020)

I don’t really care for Halloween to be honest, but at least they’re giving us something.  I planned on playing more soon anyway, so at least this will help the playtime feel more refreshing.


----------



## marshallows (Sep 25, 2020)

i love autumn/spoopy items so i'm really excited for this update in particular. wasn't a fan of the summer update since it's not a favorite season of mine irl either and the mermaid set isn't personally up my alley sorta vibe so this fall update is totally my cup of tea. really happy that we actually get two new emotes specially for halloween though, that's super neat! 

also can't wait to be able to cook/see what they'll do to incorporate cooking into the game. please let me use my kitchen!!


----------



## floatingzoo (Sep 25, 2020)

I am so excited about the pumpkins!! I've been decorating my island with those pumpkin hat designs, and custom designs on lanterns. The jack o' lanterns look amazing and I can't wait to litter Medfield with them. Also love that the villagers dress up in different costumes, not just similar to Jack like in past games. However, I can't wait for the update at the end of November. Halloween is fun, but holiday decorations, Jingles, and Christmas trees? Oh yes.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Pumpkins for crafting only? 

I hope the items are a decent quality.
PC is still getting the better treatment. (Their Halloween items are awesome.)

Still hoping for NL items to make a return.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

Boom


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

I can’t wait to see what other crops will be available in the future! Does anyone have a preference on what they’d like to see next? I highkey want potatoes, LOL.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I can’t wait to see what other crops will be available in the future! Does anyone have a preference on what they’d like to see next? I highkey want potatoes, LOL.


I could have sworn the initial datamining actually found different vegetables like squash, but now I'm questioning my memory


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Pumpkins for crafting only?
> 
> I hope the items are a decent quality.
> PC is still getting the better treatment. (Their Halloween items are awesome.)
> ...


I agree with you there. Even though I do love the idea of crops for styling my island, Pocket Camp has soooooo many good items. Whoever the team working on that one is, I need them to come over and spice up ACNH . I’m impatiently waiting for NL items to return as well. :u


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I can’t wait to see what other crops will be available in the future! Does anyone have a preference on what they’d like to see next? I highkey want potatoes, LOL.


Yeah but it's for crafting!

I've always wanted pumpkins, but for pumpkin patches not crafting.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I could have sworn the initial datamining actually found different vegetables like squash, but now I'm questioning my memory


AYEEE, I feel like several people commented that too!! I think you’re right. I don’t remember what crops they were though. D;


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I agree with you there. Even though I do love the idea of crops for styling my island, Pocket Camp has soooooo many good items. Whoever the team working on that one is, I need them to come over and spice up ACNH . I’m impatiently waiting for NL items to return as well. :u


Amen to that!

I only played PC for a short time, but have to admit the items for Halloween (and in general) were amazing.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yeah but it's for crafting!
> 
> I've always wanted pumpkins, but for pumpkin patches not crafting.


Awww, I see . At least they look nice? I’m sure you can still have a pumpkin patch, but it’ll look different sadly. I also commented on your initial comment! We need PC itemssss.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> AYEEE, I feel like several people commented that too!! I think you’re right. I don’t remember what crops they were though. D;


That's probably for the Harvest with Franklin.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I could have sworn the initial datamining actually found different vegetables like squash, but now I'm questioning my memory


psst,,... spoilers from datamines.


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I can’t wait to see what other crops will be available in the future! Does anyone have a preference on what they’d like to see next? I highkey want potatoes, LOL.



I believe the datamine found the following: 

Tomato
Potato
Carrot
Pumpkin (added next week)
Wheat
Sugar
I could definitely see Tomato, Potato and Carrots being added for Thanksgiving. Not sure what they would do with Sugar and Wheat, though.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Not sure what they would do with Sugar and Wheat, though.


Cinnamon Toast DIY incoming **


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I believe the datamine found the following:
> 
> Tomato
> Potato
> ...


POTATOEESSSS. And omg, wheat actually looks really nice for autumn . *happy dance* (~^-^)~ ~(^-^~)


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

Any Australians here?

This update comes out the 30th of September does that mean Australian players get to play it on the 1st of Oct or can we play on the 30th ?


----------



## Dracule (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Cinnamon Toast DIY incoming **


PLEASEEE. Now I want cinnamon toast with a dab of jam.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Any Australians here?
> 
> This update comes out the 30th of September does that mean Australian players get to play it on the 1st of Oct or can we play on the 30th ?


It'll be live around 9 PM EST time on Sept 29, so whatever that is in Australia is when it will be available


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 25, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Any Australians here?
> 
> This update comes out the 30th of September does that mean Australian players get to play it on the 1st of Oct or can we play on the 30th ?



Updates tend to come out UTC, so us on the west side of the globe will likely get it super early on the 30th, like 1AM or something.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> It'll be live around 9 PM EST time on Sept 30, so whatever that is in Australia is when it will be available


Thank you it will be live for me then Saturday the 1st of October  at 11 am


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 25, 2020)

HOLY CRAP I SCREAMED WHEN I SAW THE NINTENDO NEWS (well, not screamed, but gasped loudly) IM SO EXCITE EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Thank you it will be live for me then Saturday the 1st of October  at 11 am


Actually, I made a mistake, it goes live the day before here (the 29th) because it's based on Japan's morning. So you should have it on the 30th at that time


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Any Australians here?
> 
> This update comes out the 30th of September does that mean Australian players get to play it on the 1st of Oct or can we play on the 30th ?


I'm in Australia.


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Actually, I made a mistake, it goes live the day before here (the 29th) because it's based on Japan's morning. So you should have it on the 30th at that time


Yay I don’t have to wait an extra day hahaha 
Thank you


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 25, 2020)

Who else is ready for that  sick new reaction?? :O  SO COOL IM FRIKIN HYPEE


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Who else is ready for that  sick new reaction?? :O  SO COOL IM FRIKIN HYPEE


ReactionS-- there's a second reaction you can see during the Halloween Night portion


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> Who else is ready for that  sick new reaction?? :O  SO COOL IM FRIKIN HYPEE


Was there more than one reaction? Or have I just not unlocked the normal ones haha


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> ReactionS-- there's a second reaction you can see during the Halloween Night portion


oH oof thats what i meant lol

I already made a pumpkin patch and the second the update drops my island's gonna be decked out halloweenie mode 0.0


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

KittenNoir said:


> Was there more than one reaction? Or have I just not unlocked the normal ones haha


There's the orange vibe intense one and then there's a purple fuzzy cloud you can see in the Halloween Night footage, so looks to be at least two new reactions. Wouldn't be surprised if the second is meant to be a surprise that you learn from Jack


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 25, 2020)

The different eye colours omg I am keen for purple eyes


----------



## Rosch (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm excited for the latest update. It's funny how they just casually introduced farming. I'm fine if it's just pumpkins for now. Looking forward to new skin tones, costumes and reactions.

I do wonder if DIYs are from balloons again, or are they dependent on how many pumpkins you grow.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 25, 2020)

Omg the update comes out on my birthday   

It looks great but I really hope we get to keep the alternative skin colours/eye colours year-round!!


----------



## Mezzanine (Sep 25, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Clock (Sep 25, 2020)

Can't wait for the update to drop.
I like the new customization for the game.


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 25, 2020)

Can't wait to start making pumpkin furniture. Kind of sad the original Spooky Series may have been scrapped because I wanted to use the spooky chair in a garden area. Still looks fun though.


----------



## Imbri (Sep 25, 2020)

I moved my flower patch this evening, and that area has been made over into the pumpkin patch. Eventually, I'll rename it as a community garden.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

Since it's only for crafting I'll grow them on paths.

I thought farming meant we were getting food items back.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 25, 2020)

I’m letting my pumpkins grow wild except by the gnome city!


----------



## Mick (Sep 25, 2020)

I will probably just grow my pumpkins in some obscure corner of my island that I never really visit. I really don't know where they would fit in, but I can probably work something out eventually!


----------



## Villager Fan (Sep 25, 2020)

The stage is set for farming! I’m so excited! I assume you could also just sell the pumpkins in stacks if you really wanted to. I really hope they aren’t seasonal though. The fact that Leif has them year round is neat, but what about other veggies? I assume we’ll see more in November, and it would be kind of lame to have vegetables in the fall only and the rest of the seasons we get zero veggie growth.


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 25, 2020)

notes I took without reading the comments first:

- new cast iron lookin fence, nice
- how about that, we sorta-kinda got farming now. starting small I guess
- new skin/eye colors? wild. what would be even wilder is new hair...
- we can have more than 44 emotions. but how will we store/access them if, say, I don't want to use NookLink?
- wow, they really are holding off on Brewster huh. Unless he's gonna be a footnote in the November update idk


----------



## LiquidRat (Sep 25, 2020)

This Update Was Made For Me, I Am Vibrating Out Of My Skin With Excitement
((O W O))


----------



## abbydoll (Sep 25, 2020)

i see a lot of disappointment over brewster not being in this update, and i get it, but what about katrina?! this would've been the perfect update for her to make her glorious return.


----------



## Saga (Sep 25, 2020)

I think the Halloween items, pumpkin patches, and costumes look great! I love the fact that the villagers will dress up, too.

I am a little bummed thought because I was really hoping for a Nook's expansion, or Brewster, or more new furniture. Not all three, necessarily - just one other thing alongside Halloween. At this point, I'm starting to think we won't get a Nook's expansion or more daily-use furniture unless they do a Welcome Amiibo-type expansion in a couple years.

Anyways, I think the Halloween update looks fantastic for people who love the holiday, but I'm just not into the spooky aesthetic/Halloween in general. Still, I am extremely excited to see that they've paved the way for farming, and I'll be happy to see Jack return!


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 25, 2020)

Side note, am glad I saved a large empty plain in case the farming turned out to be true! Be really cool to see if we eventually have the resources for year-round farming delight!


----------



## Tentacles (Sep 25, 2020)

I'm so excited for this update! It's prolly my fave one so far. I can't wait to be blue.


----------



## Crash (Sep 25, 2020)

i'm super excited for this! its way more halloween stuff than i was expecting, i'm very pleasantly surprised 

also did anyone else see that amiibo cards are coming back to stores again?! i have them all already but i know lots of people have been debating buying the fake ones on etsy because real ones have gotten so expensive on ebay. i feel like (see also: HOPE) this also potentially means the new characters may get amiibo cards as well!


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 25, 2020)

Hoping the pumpkins give us the craftable pumpkin items, and that Jack gives us the creepy and spooky set. I really need the old coffins back.


----------



## Jaco (Sep 25, 2020)

I just saw Abdallah's video analyzing the Fall Update trailer. At least 45 items just based on that!


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Sep 25, 2020)

This is what I plan on doing: my sisterly villager, Agnes, has had a rather unimpressive garden of weeds because crops are not a thing (I suppose turnips count and you could make a turnip farm but it would have been amazing if instead Daisy Mae sold you turnip seeds and you can then grow them yourself) Btw you can clearly see how obsessed I am with Story of Seasons 

Anyways, I'm getting off topic. I plan on replacing all the weeds in her little garden with, you guessed it, pumpkins. Carrie has her wildflower garden, Dom and I have our fruit orchard and now Agnes will have her very own pumpkin patch ala Stardew Valley 

My biggest concern with this is if pumpkins can grow year-round or only in Fall? Like, imagine you build a farm of pumpkins, and you worked so hard on it and you love it so much, only for all the pumpkins to wither and die... I mean yeah that would be realistic but man will that suck


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 25, 2020)

LittleMissPanda said:


> My biggest concern with this is if pumpkins can grow year-round or only in Fall? Like, imagine you build a farm of pumpkins, and you worked so hard on it and you love it so much, only for all the pumpkins to wither and die... I mean yeah that would be realistic but man will that suck


Pumpkin seeds will be sold year round by Leif after October, so they will not be disappearing


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Pumpkin seeds will be sold year round by Leif after October, so they will not be disappearing


But Leif sells bushes that dont flower year round. Farming could be like that - you could have pumpkin starts, but they only flower and grow into pumpkins in the right season.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 25, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Pumpkin seeds will be sold year round by Leif after October, so they will not be disappearing



With this update, Leif will have "uses" again as a visitor. Maybe they should consider improving others like Label and Wisp. They can use some help.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 25, 2020)

I have a place just for the pumpkins, which I have set up today. But the rest of the project has to be done tomorrow due to a villager's house being in the way.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 25, 2020)

niko@kamogawa said:


> With this update, Leif will have "uses" again as a visitor. Maybe they should consider improving others like Label and Wisp. They can use some help.


Leif is one of the only NPC's that remains viable all year round, IMO.

I'm always swapping out bushes and needing more.
The rest of the visitors could be combined with the Able Sisters since it's all clothing.

Shove Gulliver and his travelling hat factory in with them too, since what he gives out are generic Able Sisters hats anyway.


----------



## ~Stitches~ (Sep 25, 2020)

I really do hope we end up getting halloween furniture, that would be so cute. Im also happy were getting halloween decorations, halloween was gonna be the main theme of my island but ill probably just decorate it in a way that i can swap out each season's decor.


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Sep 25, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Leif is one of the only NPC's that remains viable all year round, IMO.
> 
> I'm always swapping out bushes and needing more.
> The rest of the visitors could be combined with the Able Sisters since it's all clothing.
> ...



Not for my case though. I only swap seasonal bushes which happens rarely. But that's it. I ignore the rest of his services and wares. I wish Gulliver only hands out famous buildings rather than those iconic hats.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 25, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> But Leif sells bushes that dont flower year round. Farming could be like that - you could have pumpkin starts, but they only flower and grow into pumpkins in the right season.


That would make sense, but I wonder if it would be less season-oriented and more based on month? Southern hemisphere is in the spring time during Halloween, but I imagine this Halloween update isn't making pumpkin patches exclusive to the northern hemisphere during the holiday. It makes me suspect it's year-round, and I hope they are!


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 26, 2020)

Y’all can breathe easy:

“Fully embracing the Autumn season, the long rumored growable vegetables feature found in datamining will be introduced to Animal Crossing: New Horizons with the ability to purchase Pumpkin seeds! These brand new seeds will be found at both Nook’s Cranny and from Leif when he visits your island.

Once planted in the ground on your island, pumpkins will need to be watered frequently to produce the best results! And once fully grown, you can harvest your pumpkins for use in a brand new collection of Pumpkin DIY Recipes.

Growing pumpkins won’t exclusive to the Halloween or Fall season though — you can grow them all year round! This new feature definitely seems to be paving the path for more vegetable seeds to be introduced in future updates.”

From this insider article with other info about next week’s update


----------



## _Rainy_ (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m excited for this update Halloween’s my favorite. Maybe because it’s in the same month as my birthday . The pumpkins look cute and I would love some more spooky decorations to put outside. I was disappointed when I figured out that you can’t put the spiderwebs outside.


----------



## Rosch (Sep 26, 2020)

I've read that there will be 4 types of pumpkins. I think that's cool. Variety is always welcome. I thought that the ones on the trailer were simply different stages of growth. Guess not.

Also, happy about the ringcon item. Hopefully the Labo items will make it into the game next time.


----------



## The.planets (Sep 26, 2020)

I have so many ideas for the new items! The new eye colors and skin colors are also cool, I plan on adding my character Dorun as they have pink eyes, aswell as a few new characters! (On a side note, if anyone knows of some mythical humanoid creatures with the new skin colors as their skin/fur/feathers/scales please private message me)
I'm a huge sucker for fall and spooky stuff as it's mainly accosiated with my fave colors, and I'm excited to see pretty aesthetic fall islands with pumpkin farms!


----------



## michealsmells (Sep 26, 2020)

My ENTIRE town is getting revamped for Halloween. Sure it may be call a Utopia but in reality it's gonna be a SPOOKtopia of epic proportions. I have a lot of work to do to drain the color and happiness out of the town (only to most likely make it Christmas-y or even Nightmare Before Christmas-y for when Toy Day rolls around)

I just couldn't be more excited, man. Halloweeen is my aesthetic. I live and breathe Halloween every day of my life, especially the campy, almost cute black and orange colors with the ghosts and zombies and ghouls and witches. I'm gonna be playing this game waa-aa-aay more often now.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 26, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Keep in mind that they usually do a sneaky quality of life update with each big update!



Of course, yeah. We will get everything apart from bulk-crafting (What people really want) added to the game.


----------



## Starboard (Sep 26, 2020)

Imagine they included vampire fangs in some way! I doubt it but it would be cool. I'll probably end up making my skin white and putting some blood-splotchy face paint on which will look vampirey enough anyway, so I'm glad for that! We don't really do trick-or-treating where I live so it's nice to be able to do it in the game


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 26, 2020)

nammie said:


> Oh god, I totally blocked zipper out from my memory lmao, I really hope jack doesnt just give out a wand diy or something



Jack probably will, and it will probably be a mini-pumpkin on a stick and be known as the Creepy Wand.


----------



## Niks (Sep 26, 2020)

Anyone else noticed how the 4th level was decorated in the announcement? (Check 1:22 in the video) maybe I am just blind but that instantly caught my eye.


----------



## Skandranon (Sep 26, 2020)

so excited, want the werewolf stuff asap, especially the ears. have really wanted more ears like the bunny ones and not the full hood ones. really dissapointed not to have cat ears like that at least, since see those enough in real life


----------



## DaviddivaD (Sep 26, 2020)

This is the best update yet! I'm glad the Halloween  Event is different from past games. People were complaining that the August update was copy and paste from New Leaf.

Mmmmmm, Pumpkins and Candy.


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm happy about it. I really really love pumpkins so im going to grow like 500 of them. The costume stuffs cool as well. Usually I leave this trailer SUPER PUMPED. But idk. Im very happy for it, I'm excited but I know it'll get a bit old by October for me probably.
But PUMPKINS  so no complaints.


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 26, 2020)

All these new features make me want to live in October forever... :3


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Sep 26, 2020)

I'd love the new update! More spooky themed items are not bad in my opinion , even though I am more excited for the farming (which has been confirmed) ; I like farming, and I hope so much we can start an own farm (or at least some plot of land) in Animal Crossing!Back in New Leaf days I also felt farming was absent, aside from growing flowers and the red turnip (which I always forgot) The best case scenario would be if it was included in the new update 

As for the update, I also think the new pumpkin-themed items (and probably more items) can give much more potential to island decoration.
Even though I like the update [announcement] and pumpkins, I am still excited for farming the most


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

i'll bet brewster is maybe a "hidden" update. that's what they did with the tripping. tho idk how that'd be pulled off, he's a hugely popular NPC. Who knows, maybe the next update if not this one?


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i'll bet brewster is maybe a "hidden" update. that's what they did with the tripping. tho idk how that'd be pulled off, he's a hugely popular NPC. Who knows, maybe the next update if not this one?


Why would they hide an update that will generate lots of excitement and literal game changing additions? They release these teasers specifically to drive social media discussion and shares and articles, it would defeat the purpose to hide it. And the idea that tripping is somehow on the level of Brewster is just...

So sure, I’ll take your bet. How much do you want to pony up?


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 26, 2020)

With how jampacked the next two months are with Franklin and Jingle, I'd think Brewster would most likely show up in an update for the late Winter months. But with how they are releasing Jingle in the November update it makes me suspicious that they might be _brewing _up something else for the December update...


----------



## Cheybunny (Sep 26, 2020)

I'm most excited for the beautiful eye colors and skin colors! i hope it becomes a perma feature but I doubt it


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Why would they hide an update that will generate lots of excitement and literal game changing additions? They release these teasers specifically to drive social media discussion and shares and articles, it would defeat the purpose to hide it. And the idea that tripping is somehow on the level of Brewster is just...
> 
> So sure, I’ll take your bet. How much do you want to pony up?


lmao ik ik it seemed pretty ridiculous the moment i typed it. and no im not actually gonna gamble with you xd 

seriously tho if they don't add him _soon _imma be _ p i s s e d _


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 26, 2020)

I am actually excited about this. I stopped playing animal crossing weeks ago but now I need to play catch up so I can be ready for this update and the change of the month. I really like all the pumpkin stuff we are getting and those pumpkin black fences are really nice!!  I will be using those year round for sure. finally black metal looking fence!


----------



## rawstberry (Sep 26, 2020)

i'm very excited for this update, i can't wait to play when it finally comes out.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 26, 2020)

Niks said:


> Anyone else noticed how the 4th level was decorated in the announcement? (Check 1:22 in the video) maybe I am just blind but that instantly caught my eye.


It looks like the third level to me though. I might just be blind also.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Is it too early to get spooky?


----------



## saramew (Sep 26, 2020)

I've been waiting for this! I'm so happy... love the new items that we've seen so far and even more in love with growing pumpkins. I hope the other vegetables come in the later fall update!


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 26, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> Jack probably will, and it will probably be a mini-pumpkin on a stick and be known as the Creepy Wand.


That sounds adorable. I might never use another wand again.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

y'know, if the prize for all of this is a wand like bunny day, i'm gonna flip bc _there are so many other wands in the game. give us something super duper good.dasdas.fa=f;a[];sf. _


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 26, 2020)

Niks said:


> Anyone else noticed how the 4th level was decorated in the announcement? (Check 1:22 in the video) maybe I am just blind but that instantly caught my eye.



I don't think that is the 4th layer. I think that is just the third layer. But, is it just me or is that spooky arch at an angle?


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> Jack probably will, and it will probably be a mini-pumpkin on a stick and be known as the Creepy Wand.


I kinda like the sound of that. I want to be a witch now


----------



## tigris713 (Sep 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Pumpkins for crafting only?
> 
> I hope the items are a decent quality.
> PC is still getting the better treatment. (Their Halloween items are awesome.)
> ...


Right! Year after year pocket camp has amazing halloween series and its a different one each year! Why can't we have those series in new horizon?! Or any of the other fortune cookie furniture for that matter!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020



saucySheep said:


> y'know, if the prize for all of this is a wand like bunny day, i'm gonna flip bc _there are so many other wands in the game. give us something super duper good.dasdas.fa=f;a[];sf. _



I would be down for like a jack-o-lantern wand that looks like a staff or something!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Pumpkins for crafting only?
> 
> I hope the items are a decent quality.
> PC is still getting the better treatment. (Their Halloween items are awesome.)
> ...


Funny. This is a mild answer than what I was expecting. Lol


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Is it too early to get spooky?



It's never too early to get spooky. More like when is it never a time to be spooky.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 26, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It's never too early to get spooky. More like when is it never a time to be spooky.


Totally agree!

Now if we had some dead trees to go with the spooky stuff, my life would be complete-ish.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 26, 2020)

tigris713 said:


> Right! Year after year pocket camp has amazing halloween series and its a different one each year! Why can't we have those series in new horizon?! Or any of the other fortune cookie furniture for that matter!



It's because Pocket Camp still needs and active player base and to make money. All those fortune cookie sets are like $15 a pop...if you put those in NH? And people could decorate with those for a 1 time payment of $60?

Bye bye Cash Cow Pocket Camp.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

how is the candy thing going to work?


----------



## John Wick (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> how is the candy thing going to work?


I'd say it would be similar to NL.
You play games with villagers and if you win you get candy, if you lose, they'll turn your clothing or inventory items in to torn clothes or old wallpaper. 
Or put a pumpkin on your head if you aren't wearing a hat.

In NL, you put on a certain mask and visit the villagers.
If you have on the correct mask (each villager has a fear of a certain mask. Ghosts, monsters, bugs, werewolves, mummy etc) you will scare that villager, and get a lollipop.

Exchange lollipops for spooky items (DIY's this time?) from Jack.

That was how it worked in NL.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> y'know, if the prize for all of this is a wand like bunny day, i'm gonna flip bc _there are so many other wands in the game. give us something super duper good.dasdas.fa=f;a[];sf. _


Sorry, pumpkin wand will likely be the prize. 

(Although I do hope for something other than that.)


----------



## tigris713 (Sep 26, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> It's because Pocket Camp still needs and active player base and to make money. All those fortune cookie sets are like $15 a pop...if you put those in NH? And people could decorate with those for a 1 time payment of $60?
> 
> Bye bye Cash Cow Pocket Camp.


As disappointing as that is, it does make sense. But what about leaf tickets you can earn from events? That's how I afford the fortune cookies, maybe they could do something similar?


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'd say it would be similar to NL.
> You play games with villagers and if you win you get candy, if you lose, they'll turn your clothing or inventory items in to torn clothes or old wallpaper.


huh! totally weird but that also sounds quite fun haha. I actually have NL but I got it last July so like I wouldn't know  but the old clothes thing sounds interesting, probably wouldn't mind that as long as they don't destroy my favorite piece of furniture oof.

ty!


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> It's because Pocket Camp still needs and active player base and to make money. All those fortune cookie sets are like $15 a pop...if you put those in NH? And people could decorate with those for a 1 time payment of $60?
> 
> Bye bye Cash Cow Pocket Camp.


For sure. Pocket Camp will become obsolete if Nintendo incorporated fortune cookie items into ACNH. I don’t necessarily want to pay money for more items, but my gambling addiction is likely to give in.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

Dracule said:


> Sorry, pumpkin wand will likely be the prize.
> 
> (Although I do hope for something other than that.)


oh dear.
I like wands, but only for outfit-changing purposes, I don't carry them around for costume purposes whatsoever - I don't do that with any sort of tool, whether it be an ocarina (which, by the way, was one of the first 5 DIY recipes I learned in this game. Ah, memories.) or a shovel, I just don't like having things in my villager's hands. A pumpkin wand would be pretty cool ig but I wouldn't ever use it for anything besides halloween night. :/


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It's never too early to get spooky. More like when is it never a time to be spooky.


Imma get spooky now. I need get my aesthetic going asap! I need this update!


----------



## John Wick (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> huh! totally weird but that also sounds quite fun haha. I actually have NL but I got it last July so like I wouldn't know  but the old clothes thing sounds interesting, probably wouldn't mind that as long as they don't destroy my favorite piece of furniture oof.
> 
> ty!


Back then, you just kept old clothing in each style (shirt, dress, pants etc) in your inventory, and it would be transformed into the old/torn/stitched clothing.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> oh dear.
> I like wands, but only for outfit-changing purposes, I don't carry them around for costume purposes whatsoever - I don't do that with any sort of tool, whether it be an ocarina (which, by the way, was one of the first 5 DIY recipes I learned in this game. Ah, memories.) or a shovel, I just don't like having things in my villager's hands. A pumpkin wand would be pretty cool ig but I wouldn't ever use it for anything besides halloween night. :/


I completely agree with you there! I only use my mush wand on my main character and decided to keep my other characters with one outfit. I would decorate with the other wands, but they sit weird so it doesn’t look that great . If it is a wand, maybe putting up a shop and stating they’re pumpkin candies on a stick would be super cute! (You heard it here first, folks. )


----------



## tigris713 (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> huh! totally weird but that also sounds quite fun haha. I actually have NL but I got it last July so like I wouldn't know  but the old clothes thing sounds interesting, probably wouldn't mind that as long as they don't destroy my favorite piece of furniture oof.
> 
> ty!


From what I recall they would destroy the clothes you were current;y wearing or a piece of furniture in your inventory. Be careful what you have in your pockets on halloween!


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 26, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Back then, you just kept old clothing in each style (shirt, dress, pants etc) in your inventory, and it would be transformed into the old/torn/stitched clothing.


that. is . really neat. i love that


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 26, 2020)

Am I the only one who loves the wands? I can never have too many


----------



## Dracule (Sep 26, 2020)

Also, if anyone plans to plant pumpkins for decorative purposes, please post pictures! I wanna see what y’all do with it. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2020



Milky star said:


> Am I the only one who loves the wands? I can never have too many


I do love the wands—but idk what to do with them. I have a lot in my storage cus they look cute. I wish we could hang them on the wall (kind of like the glasses or flower crowns).


----------



## KayDee (Sep 26, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I don't think that is the 4th layer. I think that is just the third layer. But, is it just me or is that spooky arch at an angle?


Look at the lower left of the screen, there’s an opening in the ground with a pumpkin, which could mean that’s the actual 1st layer


----------



## tigris713 (Sep 26, 2020)

KayDee said:


> Look at the lower left of the screen, there’s an opening in the ground with a pumpkin, which could mean that’s the actual 1st layer


But it doesn't as steep of a drop as cliffs normally look. I think its a river with those stackable pumpkins on the other side of the river. The top of the pumpkins cover the width of the river so its hidden.


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 26, 2020)

KayDee said:


> Look at the lower left of the screen, there’s an opening in the ground with a pumpkin, which could mean that’s the actual 1st layer



Hmmm. That little hole and maybe water does look suspicious. If that is the 4th layer, then that would be awesome!


----------



## KayDee (Sep 26, 2020)

tigris713 said:


> But it doesn't as steep of a drop as cliffs normally look. I think its a river with those stackable pumpkins on the other side of the river. The top of the pumpkins cover the width of the river so its hidden.


That’s probably more likely. I guess it’s wishfull thinking. Somebody suggested it might be a pumpkin on top of a barrel similar to the one seen on 0:30


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 26, 2020)

tigris713 said:


> From what I recall they would destroy the clothes you were current;y wearing or a piece of furniture in your inventory. Be careful what you have in your pockets on halloween!


In ACNL players filled their pockets with shells/flowers so nothing got destroyed.  Villager took the shell and gave wallpaper, floor or a jack in a box.  If you have no hat they would replace it with a pumpkin head.   Only clothes that didn't get ruined were Gracie or QR clothing.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 26, 2020)

September 30 can’t come soon enough. I already have some areas where These pumpkin decos would look great. I hope they aren’t too hard to find the recipes for or the materials.


----------



## tigris713 (Sep 26, 2020)

stitchmaker said:


> In ACNL players filled their pockets with shells/flowers so nothing got destroyed.  Villager took the shell and gave wallpaper, floor or a jack in a box.  If you have no hat they would replace it with a pumpkin head.   Only clothes that didn't get ruined were Gracie or QR clothing.


That's so much smarter than what I did. I just had cheap furniture in my pockets. I didn't even think about using shells!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 26, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> y'know, if the prize for all of this is a wand like bunny day, i'm gonna flip bc _there are so many other wands in the game. give us something super duper good.dasdas.fa=f;a[];sf. _



I missed bunny day but I agree since it was a pain getting all of celeste’s diys because of the wands I didn’t want lol. If wands didn’t share outfit slots with each other, maybe then I’d be okay with all the wands (but I use qr clothes more than actual clothes, so the priority of more outfit slots is really low for me).


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Sep 26, 2020)

You guys have no idea how ready I am to grow pumpkins.

And what about that pumpkin fence?


----------



## Pyoopi (Sep 26, 2020)

Idk if this redundant already but I don't want to go through 19 pages of checking.
But in the Japanese twitter, the characters at the 1:00 mark change from the english version.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309477779902144512It's Peewee , Diva and Coco. Whatever Peewee is wearing, he looks like a TANK, lol.


----------



## Venn (Sep 26, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am I the only one who loves the wands? I can never have too many



I didn't notice any wands, if new. We're there any new ones in the video?


----------



## Starboard (Sep 26, 2020)

QueenOpossum said:


> It's because Pocket Camp still needs and active player base and to make money. All those fortune cookie sets are like $15 a pop...if you put those in NH? And people could decorate with those for a 1 time payment of $60?
> 
> Bye bye Cash Cow Pocket Camp.


This is so true and so sad  I enjoyed PC when it came out but now I can't see past the negatives of it existing. Also I never paid real money in that game but it's just so icky of a "family friendly" company like Nintendo to take advantage of people who have a hard time controlling their spending, I'm sure many have spent hundreds upon hundreds gambling on fortune cookies and I'm sure a lot of them regret it. I have the same feeling towards those collectable blind bag toys marketed to kids where you don't even know what you're paying for. I just think it's nasty that this kind of thing is allowed but I know it won't change.

Anywayyyy, I loved how on Halloween night in NL the villagers chased you as soon as they spotted you, it was so fun getting away from them  I'm so curious to see how NH does it. I lovvvve Halloween so it'll be fun for me no matter what.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 26, 2020)

i just rewatched the trailer??? announcement?? again and omg the music is rly nice LOL its so fitting & i like the lil animalese gibberish in it and im kinda sad we cant play holiday music from radios and stuff now. i also noticed that pumpkins all seem to be different colors when planted, like u have white, green, dark orange, and light orange pumpkins. i wonder if they all become one generic pumpkin when picked or if the different color pumpkins are in fact different items like how flowers r dealt with. either way, if they introduce more crops i hope the color variety for one crop still stays bc it adds more life to them imo. 

im curious to know if the pumpkin items will BE the Halloween items or if there will be Halloween items separate from the pumpkin items. bc there's also the whole candy thing coming into play. im hoping we get a Halloween furniture set in addition to the pumpkin one, but im also scared that it'll just be for the emotes and it'll be like a one and done holiday. or maybe that's how we get the new skintones and eye colors??? i have many Questions now.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 26, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i wonder if they all become one generic pumpkin when picked or if the different color pumpkins are in fact different items like how flowers r dealt with. either way, if they introduce more crops i hope the color variety for one crop still stays bc it adds more life to them imo.


Watching from the trailer-it appears that each color drops as a separate pumpkin! IDK if this carries on in the inventory but if it does it’ll affect how furniture is made.


----------



## Biyaya (Sep 26, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I do love the wands—but idk what to do with them. I have a lot in my storage cus they look cute. I wish we could hang them on the wall (kind of like the glasses or flower crowns).


I agree. I wanted to decorate with them, but they stand up and don't look natural. Same with axes and other tools. Having them lay flat or hang on the wall would be rad.


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm really looking forward to those coloured contacts! I probably won't use them myself but I can't wait to see some variety in player characters on others actually - I almost feel like a lot of our characters look very similar since there are one or two hair and eye styles that look the cutest versus the others. More in general will be nice!


----------



## Heartcore (Sep 27, 2020)

I'd kind of fallen out of love with New Horizons...but I swear this is a sign. I restarted my island and have gotten back into the game and then this announcement hit. It feels like I got back into it at the perfect time and I'm addicted again. I can't WAIT for all the Halloween stuff. I might honestly have a Halloween/spooky town all year round.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 27, 2020)

While I am slightly afraid of the fate of Brewster this is really exciting.

It feels like Nintendo is taking on consumer responses to previous events and the want for farming so it truly looks like the game will get better with every update. The aesthetic of the Halloween decor and outfits reminds me a little bit more of PC which is a step in the right direction.
Halloween isn’t really a big thing for me but I am genuinely excited for this, even if it won’t look as good since it’s spring here.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Sep 27, 2020)

I think they'll bring in Brewster in the winter. I guess it makes sense, hot coffee for when it's very cold!

Still really hoping the cool eye colors/skin colors are permanent


----------



## visibleghost (Sep 27, 2020)

this is ten thousand times better than the bunny day disaster


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Am I the only one who loves the wands? I can never have too many


I love the wands as well. I am keeping them in my storage and I have a duplicate Star Wand as I am personally deeming it to be the main wand as it was the one that I saw advertised in one of the original trailers.


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 27, 2020)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> I think they'll bring in Brewster in the winter. I guess it makes sense, hot coffee for when it's very cold!
> 
> Still really hoping the cool eye colors/skin colors are permanent


I was guessing this to but for southern hem it will be summer! Funny how these things work. Anyway hopefully they bring him back at some stage


----------



## MasterM64 (Sep 27, 2020)

This is exciting news! Seeing that they added pumpkins to the game, it makes me curious what other crops they will introduce to the game eventually. Another question I am curious about is are these permanent or are they seasonal in nature? I assume they are not like every other plant in AC, but I naturally am curious thinking how Harvest Moon and other games handle crops.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 27, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> While I am slightly afraid of the fate of Brewster this is really exciting.
> 
> It feels like Nintendo is taking on consumer responses to previous events and the want for farming so it truly looks like the game will get better with every update. The aesthetic of the Halloween decor and outfits reminds me a little bit more of PC which is a step in the right direction.
> Halloween isn’t really a big thing for me but I am genuinely excited for this, even if it won’t look as good since it’s spring here.


I wouldn’t worry about Brewster. I think they will add him (just not anytime soon unfortunately). I feel like his update will be a big update so they might not add him with these updates. Right now we have a big update on Halloween, then we have the big update for November. Then maybe Brewster? The Brewster update I feel would bring back the gyroids and maybe a museum expansion..where we display the gyroids..so I feel like that would be a completely separate update by itself. It would be very unfortunate if the gyroids and Brewster don’t come back. I mean , what kind of game is animal crossig without gyroids?


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973 (Sep 27, 2020)

Bluebellie, I completely agree with you on the gyroids! I also want them back  As for Brewster, I´m happy to see him return but I would be much more happy if he can give us tea and coffee


----------



## AlyssaAC (Sep 27, 2020)

I'm really excited for this! I may or may not do the pink eye color depending if it's permanent or not, but until then, I'll think about it. 

This Halloween is going to be sooo awesome! xD


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Halloween is better in nh than nl and I haven't gotten the update yet,,


----------



## LiquidRat (Sep 27, 2020)

having looked thru the datamining stuff i feel like itd make sense for both brewster and the third upgrade to nooks cranny to come in winter, as like a christmas shopping update, either way tho im looking forward to ALL the new content, especially looking forward to whether they add more farming plants in november with the thanksgiving update


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Okay but can we do a Halloween dress up contest or something in acnh? I'd love to do that,,


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 27, 2020)

Bluebellie said:


> I mean , what kind of game is animal crossig without gyroids?



I can totally understand people wanting Gyroids back and I would be happy to see them return.
I just think that it would go against the Deserted Island basis if Gyroids were suddenly found hidden in the ground.

I may be wrong, and if I am, I would appreciate a correction, but Gyroids, to my knowledge are based on objects that people in certain countries (I do not know which ones) put near to the deceased and, well, no one would have died on a deserted island.
That is just my theory of course.


----------



## rezberri (Sep 27, 2020)

MasterM64 said:


> This is exciting news! Seeing that they added pumpkins to the game, it makes me curious what other crops they will introduce to the game eventually. Another question I am curious about is are these permanent or are they seasonal in nature? I assume they are not like every other plant in AC, but I naturally am curious thinking how Harvest Moon and other games handle crops.


i forgot where ppl found this, but i swear there's a source for this information im about to give u. anyway, ppl have said that Nook's Cranny will sell pumpkin seeds all throughout October, and after that no more. BUT!! our good plant boi Leif will sell pumpkin seeds as well, i assume randomly?? like how u wont always get white cosmos seeds every time he visits but he does and will sell them eventually. what im about to say next doesnt have a source and is pure speculation, but i imagine that crops will be handled like fruit where u can grow them all year long and u dont rly have to replant the crop bc in the video, the player picked their pumpkins but it didnt get rid of the whole plant (like there were still vines on the ground).


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

Tbh I only like 5 of the gyroids but the rest I hated. They were annoying especially when I wanted to find a fossil. They took up unneeded space imo..


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 27, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I think it’s apparent that Brewster will be a massive update unto itself, since coffee season would have been the ideal time to fold him in. I now would bet money we don’t see him until next year since there will no doubt be enough updates wrt Thanksgiving and Christmas. Too bad.


I wonder if it will be a February thing.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 27, 2020)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> I wonder if it will be a February thing.


I could honestly see it being a big enough update/addition that Nintendo saves it til March for the one year anniversary of the game


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

What's with the craze of a bird giving us fake coffee? Maybe I'm just weird and don't miss Brewster. I forget he exist and he doesn't even fit the island theme. I say a tiki bar would make more sense 乁[ᓀ˵▾˵ᓂ]ㄏ


----------



## ATheBuoy42 (Sep 27, 2020)

Does anyone know the exact time of the update??


----------



## John Wick (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> Tbh I only like 5 of the gyroids but the rest I hated. They were annoying especially when I wanted to find a fossil. They took up unneeded space imo..


I hope gyroids don't come back.
It's super annoying, digging them up the day after it rains, and it rains a lot on my island.

I'd probably let my island go to ruins if gyroids were back.

Those types of things should be optional, IMO.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 27, 2020)

Milky star said:


> What's with the craze of a bird giving us fake coffee? Maybe I'm just weird and don't miss Brewster. I forget he exist and he doesn't even fit the island theme. I say a tiki bar would make more sense 乁[ᓀ˵▾˵ᓂ]ㄏ


For me, It’s the gyroids. Brewster is the only NPC associated with gyroids. I feel like if they bring him back, the gyroids come back. I don’t really need a coffee shop, but something extra would be nice.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I hope gyroids don't come back.
> It's super annoying, digging them up the day after it rains, and it rains a lot on my island.
> 
> I'd probably let my island go to ruins if gyroids were back.
> ...


This I agree with,,I don't get the appeal of these stupid noise making machines. They serve no real purpose and my island gets way too much rain. I don't want to dig up a million gyroids.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 27, 2020)

I for one do hope gyroids come back. At least it would be the one good thing that comes from rain (if I'm forced to dig up newly spawned unwanted flowers and not get anything out of it... ).
Plus it really wouldn't be Animal Crossing without them. They've been in every single game.

Brewster should come back as well, and I hope he brings more food items like donuts, cookies or other small pastries. I would definitely use them as decorations.


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone know the exact time of the update??



if i remember correctly, all of the updates so far have dropped between 8-10pm est so i’m assuming it’ll be the same this time around


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Sep 27, 2020)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone know the exact time of the update??


Also it'll drop a day before depending on your location


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I for one do hope gyroids come back. At least it would be the one good thing that comes from rain (if I'm forced to dig up newly spawned unwanted flowers and not get anything out of it... ).
> Plus it really wouldn't be Animal Crossing without them. They've been in every single game.
> 
> Brewster should come back as well, and I hope he brings more food items like donuts, cookies or other small pastries. I would definitely use them as decorations.



I love your suggestion for more food items ; there were donuts in HHD (hopefully we’ll be able to interact with them and not just our villagers). I would also like pop bottles and cans (we have the drink machine, so why not), cider or some sort of bottle to look like a bottle of sake or alcohol of any type.

I only liked the Brewster gyroids, but seeing how many people want them, I honestly don’t have a problem with them returning. Just please give us more storage space and room expansions (and let us make a character without needing to make a new account).


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 27, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> I only liked the Brewster gyroids, but seeing how many people want them, I honestly don’t have a problem with them returning. Just please give us more storage space and room expansions (and let us make a character without needing to make a new account).



It would be great if they got Brewster to store them like how he did in City Folks! That would solve the space problem that NL had.
Though from what past datamines say, we might be getting a museum expansion to display them in, which I'd honestly love. I'm a completionist, my favorite part of the series is to complete all the museum rooms.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Sep 27, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> It would be great if they got Brewster to store them like how he did in City Folks! That would solve the space problem that NL had.
> Though from what past datamines say, we might be getting a museum expansion to display them in, which I'd honestly love. I'm a completionist, my favorite part of the series is to complete all the museum rooms.


I sure hope so. I find collecting the most enjoyable part of the game. (though I farmed the art pieces)


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 27, 2020)

people on twitter going wild just complaining but honestly I am SO EXCITED for this update oh my god. My jaw dropped when I saw everything fr


----------



## brysonkunz (Sep 27, 2020)

This is awesome!!! I’m already working on my pumpkin patch 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2020



LittleMissPanda said:


> Guys our watering cans HAVE A USE AGAIN!!
> 
> I'm sorry (not sorry) I keep posting but wow am I excited!


BAHAHAHA so true


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

Anyone else making little areas ready for some farming?


----------



## Eureka (Sep 27, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> people on twitter going wild just complaining but honestly I am SO EXCITED for this update oh my god. My jaw dropped when I saw everything fr



Kinda off-topic, but I made a twitter just for storing pictures from my switch and followed a few animal crossing people. I was honestly so shocked by how much drama and negativity there was in my feed everyday. Had to end up unfollowing a lot of them. I'm a grown woman (30+ club, hello) and drama makes me feel so exhausted/fed up 

In other news, I need to make a pumpkin patch and cannot decide where to put it because my island is not organized at all


----------



## Fye (Sep 27, 2020)

Alek said:


> Anyone else making little areas ready for some farming?


what are the little cupcake things on the tables in the background?


----------



## xara (Sep 27, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> what are the little cupcake things on the tables in the background?



those are birthday cupcakes! you get them from your villagers on your birthday


----------



## Antonio (Sep 27, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> what are the little cupcake things on the tables in the background?


birthday cupcakes


----------



## Fye (Sep 27, 2020)

xara said:


> those are birthday cupcakes! you get them from your villagers on your birthday





Alek said:


> birthday cupcakes


ahh gotcha, thanks guys! I time travel a lot but my birthday is the one day I've been avoiding since it would be sweeter to experience it on the actual day. I'll be looking forward to some cupcakes to add to my cafe in Feb


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 27, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Kinda off-topic, but I made a twitter just for storing pictures from my switch and followed a few animal crossing people. I was honestly so shocked by how much drama and negativity there was in my feed everyday. Had to end up unfollowing a lot of them. I'm a grown woman (30+ club, hello) and drama makes me feel so exhausted/fed up


Sometimes I get frustrated by the negativity about ACNH on this forum. And then I have to stop and remember that this is still byyyyy faaaaarrrrr the most positive place online for Animal Crossing discussion, and that apart from our disagreements about the merits of certain aspects of the game, just about everyone here is a good and kind person. And if any aren’t, the ‘Ignore‘ feature exists.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Sep 27, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> people on twitter going wild just complaining but honestly I am SO EXCITED for this update oh my god. My jaw dropped when I saw everything fr


May I ask, what now?


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 27, 2020)

Reginald Fairfield said:


> May I ask, what now?


so, so much on how nintendo isn’t giving anybody what they want, how this game sucks, how all they want is the cafe. there are also debates on nintendo releasing unnatural skin tones but not more shades of natural skin tones, not getting good enough halloween items, the list goes on and on and honestly twitter is kind of gross. like, this is a free update and in my opinion it looks really, really good. i just don’t understand all of the negativity!

edit: I was just listing things I saw in the twitter comments, i'm not saying that the skin tone debate is wrong or gross! sorry for my wording!


----------



## meo (Sep 27, 2020)

Welp...looks like I have to make a garden patch...

Can't wait for the emotes, furniture, and new appearance stuff. I'm glad it looks like there's creepy trees since we can't make dead trees anymore.


----------



## NatsumiSummer (Sep 27, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> so, so much on how nintendo isn’t giving anybody what they want, how this game sucks, how all they want is the cafe. there are also debates on nintendo releasing unnatural skin tones but not more shades of natural skin tones, not getting good enough halloween items, the list goes on and on and honestly twitter is kind of gross. like, this is a free update and in my opinion it looks really, really good. i just don’t understand all of the negativity!



Stuff like this is why I moved from Twitter to Mastodon/Fediverse/Pleroma... Ever since moving to those sites... I have RARELY seen anyone complain about stuff even on global timelines. >.>


----------



## LiquidRat (Sep 27, 2020)

ATheBuoy42 said:


> Does anyone know the exact time of the update??


All I know is that it is apparently dropping on the 30th Japan time, so it will likely be earlier for some


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 27, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> so, so much on how nintendo isn’t giving anybody what they want, how this game sucks, how all they want is the cafe. there are also debates on nintendo releasing unnatural skin tones but not more shades of natural skin tones, not getting good enough halloween items, the list goes on and on and honestly twitter is kind of gross. like, this is a free update and in my opinion it looks really, really good. i just don’t understand all of the negativity!



Thanks for the warning; I’ve been avoiding reading too many of the comments. I admit that when I see an isabelle update that tells me something that i already know, I sometimes will ask them when they will add such and such. a lot of times I delete my post afterward realizing that might annoy people even though it is my twitter account. but i try to leave it at that or provide suggestions to improve. I know they probably don’t listen but there is a chance they do and it is better than complaining and annoying people on a website and in every single thread.



meo said:


> Welp...looks like I have to make a garden patch...
> 
> Can't wait for the emotes, furniture, and new appearance stuff. I'm glad it looks like there's creepy trees since we can't make dead trees anymore.



I’m looking forward to creepy trees. I’ve been using the Frozen trees. Would like to try these out to see if they help illustrate what I was trying to achieve in my kinda creepy area .


----------



## Sharksheep (Sep 27, 2020)

Onishiri said:


> All I know is that it is apparently dropping on the 30th Japan time, so it will likely be earlier for some



All the other updates have been dropping at 9AM Japan time I believe. So it should be around 8PM EST on the 29th I think


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 27, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> All the other updates have been dropping at 9AM Japan time I believe. So it should be around 8PM EST on the 29th I think


All of the earlier updates hit closer to 9 PM EST, would expect the same for this one


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 28, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> so, so much on how nintendo isn’t giving anybody what they want, how this game sucks, how all they want is the cafe. there are also debates on nintendo releasing unnatural skin tones but not more shades of natural skin tones, not getting good enough halloween items, the list goes on and on and honestly twitter is kind of gross. like, this is a free update and in my opinion it looks really, really good. i just don’t understand all of the negativity!



probably going to get backlash for this but... why did you include the "skin tone debate" as if that isn't a fair criticism? i'd personally much rather see people happy at being able to look like themselves in-game than have a couple extra halloween DIYs. nintendo could do so much better with diversity in this game, especially given how hard it goes for customization, and i don't think pointing that out should be dismissed as baseless negativity. (even though most people dismiss any criticism, no matter how fair, as negativity anyway.)


----------



## Jaco (Sep 28, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> so, so much on how nintendo isn’t giving anybody what they want, how this game sucks, how all they want is the cafe. there are also debates on nintendo releasing unnatural skin tones but not more shades of natural skin tones, not getting good enough halloween items, the list goes on and on and honestly twitter is kind of gross. like, this is a free update and in my opinion it looks really, really good. i just don’t understand all of the negativity!



That's just unfortunately par for course for most video games nowadays, especially games people REALLY love like AC. There's some valid criticism but NH doesn't deserve the bitterness that some people on Twitter give it.

The Halloween items like great IMO. The introduction of farming is exciting and I can't wait to see what more comes in the future. I'm a bit disappointed that Brewster/Roost hasn't dropped yet, but it's not at the expense of the other parts of the update which are fun.

I would like to see more furniture in the future (and my fingers are crossed that the spooky/creepy set is hiding in the update) but I think Nintendo has gotten the memo on that.


----------



## Solio (Sep 28, 2020)

While the Halloween content is nice, I don't think the novelty will last long. I don't see me displaying holiday-furniture out of season. I sure haven't touched the Easter-stuff since it has ended.
Farming has the potential to be a major feature, but as of now, it only serves to craft Halloween-furniture.
In short, it's pointless fluff that is only fun for a short time. 

Brewster, Gyroids and shop-updates are part of the basic AC-experience veterans have come to ecpect from the base-game. It's been available from the start in every game, so people are IMO justified to be impatient by now. People have had (justified) complaints about the base-game since the start and I think they should finally adress those complaints instead of distracting us with seasonal content.

Month by month, the amount of people playing actively keeps dropping and I find it unfortunate that by the time they finally start fleshing out the base-game, many players will already have stopped playing.


----------



## Noel_in_Sunrise (Sep 28, 2020)

I am most excited about the new eye colors. I have really wanted purple eyes for awhile now. 
I hope we get to do more farming (and some cooking too) for Thanksgiving. I never really understood how cooking/farming was going to be implemented into the game though I was always excited for it, but the idea that these mechanics might be part of holiday events makes sense to me.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 28, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> probably going to get backlash for this but... why did you include the "skin tone debate" as if that isn't a fair criticism? i'd personally much rather see people happy at being able to look like themselves in-game than have a couple extra halloween DIYs. nintendo could do so much better with diversity in this game, especially given how hard it goes for customization, and i don't think pointing that out should be dismissed as baseless negativity. (even though most people dismiss any criticism, no matter how fair, as negativity anyway.)


sorry if it came off that way! i wasn't thinking when i grouped it in with just blatant negativity. it genuinely makes me happy that nintendo is finally realizing like "hey uhh we probably need more representation in our games", especially in a game where people generally like to look like themselves.

while more diverse customization options would be really nice, i was just listing some of the things that i saw on an update about the _halloween _update.... i'm not going to get into much more than that because it's 1 in the morning and i can't really elaborate on my thoughts right now. but you have a good point and i apologize if i came off as insensitive!


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 28, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> sorry if it came off that way! i wasn't thinking when i grouped it in with just blatant negativity. it genuinely makes me happy that nintendo is finally realizing like "hey uhh we probably need more representation in our games", especially in a game where people generally like to look like themselves.
> 
> while more diverse customization options would be really nice, i was just listing some of the things that i saw on an update about the _halloween _update.... i'm not going to get into much more than that because it's 1 in the morning and i can't really elaborate on my thoughts right now. but you have a good point and i apologize if i came off as insensitive!



no no, you're good, i just thought it was a bit weird because, let's be real, adding green skin before more diverse *real* skintones is in pretty poor taste so it's a very fair criticism of nintendo/the game.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> probably going to get backlash for this but... why did you include the "skin tone debate" as if that isn't a fair criticism? i'd personally much rather see people happy at being able to look like themselves in-game than have a couple extra halloween DIYs. nintendo could do so much better with diversity in this game, especially given how hard it goes for customization, and i don't think pointing that out should be dismissed as baseless negativity. (even though most people dismiss any criticism, no matter how fair, as negativity anyway.)


I think it was more the OP observing how people are only throwing their criticism at the game when Nintendo is giving an update that revolves around a *specific holiday event*. It’s genuine criticism, but right now it’s a holiday update, so they’re prioritizing certain mechanics right now.

Twitter is also pretty toxic and many users will screech when something doesn’t go their way, so it basically ruins the genuine gaming concerns that other players want to bring attention to the AC community and Nintendo.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 28, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> no no, you're good, i just thought it was a bit weird because, let's be real, adding green skin before more diverse *real* skintones is in pretty poor taste so it's a very fair criticism of nintendo/the game.


no yeah! it's totally fair. i saw a post i think on the belltree actually that showed a hopefully effective method for calling nintendo's support centers and critiquing the game from there, or something along those lines, so if that does anything at all i think it could be really good for the game and a better method of getting nintendo to realize what their consumers want.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> I think it was more the OP observing how people are only throwing their criticism at the game when Nintendo is giving an update that revolves around a *specific holiday event*. It’s genuine criticism, but right now it’s a holiday update, so they’re prioritizing certain mechanics right now.
> 
> Twitter is also pretty toxic and many users will screech when something doesn’t go their way, so it basically ruins the genuine gaming concerns that other players want to bring attention to the AC community and Nintendo. ☹



just because it's a "specific holiday event", doesn't mean people suddenly can't express genuine cricitisms of the game that are unrelated. not that the skintone debate is unrelated to this update anyway since they're adding unusual skintone options before more natural diverse ones -- i.e. the thing people are taking issue with. the fact that it's a holiday update and they're "priotizing holiday mechanics" isn't an excuse lmao. if you're already adding in colourful skintones, it's not killing you to add in more natural diverse ones at the same time.

also that works both ways. i could argue that people's incessant positivity and refusal to accept criticism of the game makes nintendo think they don't have to change anything. i don't though because that's stupid and people are obviously allowed to be positive -- just as they are negative.


----------



## Splinter (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm intersted mostly in the farming, but I hope it's not a temporary thing just for halloween. I think we'll get Brewster and Gyroids round about January or something.


----------



## Sara? (Sep 28, 2020)

I am really really hyped about the FARMING, i really hope it is not only for the holiday and it is forever and we would get more seeds.

 The real optimal end would be to make an update where flowers would also be a farming item or plant  and they + would only bloom on their right season. 

But i have been having a genuine wonder and it is that with all the expected updates I somehow believe the island is getting to small to all the spaces we are to create and use. 


PS: I cant wait for cooking, farming, coffee, gifting foods etc etc but specially the farming and cooking cause that way finally some of the furniture would actually play a roll and not just be dumb items dropped for pure decoration. But i cant wait to be able to get my morning and evening coffees in the game like in RL and like i used to in ACNL heheh


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

daringred_ said:


> just because it's a "specific holiday event", doesn't mean people suddenly can't express genuine cricitisms of the game that are unrelated. not that the skintone debate is unrelated to this update anyway since they're adding unusual skintone options before more natural diverse ones -- i.e. the thing people are taking issue with. the fact that it's a holiday update and they're "priotizing holiday mechanics" isn't an excuse lmao. if you're already adding in colourful skintones, it's not killing you to add in more natural diverse ones at the same time.
> 
> also that works both ways. i could argue that people's incessant positivity and refusal to accept criticism of the game makes nintendo think they don't have to change anything. i don't though because that's stupid and people are obviously allowed to be positive -- just as they are negative.


I understand that, but it wasn’t just them adding in colorful skintones for Halloween. They also updated a lot of other things and so were more preparing for that. I’m sure with the continuous suggestions and concerns from ACNH fans, though, that Nintendo will add more diverse skintones later down the line. I’d rather them research and get it right for our sakes and those who don’t have a skin tone to accurately represent their character.

That’s... not what I was getting at though . Twitter is known for being very toxic, and I’m not the only one who believes this. That doesn’t mean that people can’t voice genuine concerns to Nintendo, but it often gets drowned out by those who, while arguing real concerns, also keep pestering Nintendo about minuscule mechanics. That’s more so what I was saying.

I apologize if I upset you or came across the wrong way. I’ll just end my comment here, since it seems that people are very heated about this topic.


----------



## samsquared (Sep 28, 2020)

It looks pretty much like I expected it would, it's cute. I wonder if they'll grow in RT (i mean then we would have planted in summer, i guess the answer was already there lol) or if they'll be ready in 3 days or so? I've been hoping one of the life sims I play would add vegetable gardening LOL & I really like that the "crops" can be used for DIYs. I'll be sad if I can't make a jack-o-lantern 

I think I heard a theory that gyroids will be treated now more as "collectibles" like fossils where you give them to an NPC (likely Brewster) and they'll hold the gyroids for you. I hope that's true (or that we get this update at this point T.T) because I like gyroids but I don't want to stack them all over my house either.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> But i have been having a genuine wonder and it is that with all the expected updates I somehow believe the island is getting to small to all the spaces we are to create and use.



*Tom Nook: come and buy my island expansion package for a meager, measly, teensy weensy fee of 15 million bells. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*


----------



## Mick (Sep 28, 2020)

Dracule said:


> *Tom Nook: come and buy my island expansion package for a meager, measly, teensy weensy fee of 15 million bells. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)*



I'll take it! I'm definitely going to pay off that loan, don't even worry about it. Because I am a very trustworthy island representative. Just add it to my basement loan, which I am also paying you soon, and we'll be all set


----------



## Dracule (Sep 28, 2020)

Mick said:


> *which I am also paying you soon*



LMFAO. Rackin up that debt, I see.


----------



## SirOctopie (Sep 28, 2020)

I have been waiting all year for this!  I am so hyped!! I can't wait to give my island a spooky makeover. Might even make another file and turn their house into a haunted mansion using the new DIYs and whatnot.


----------



## moo_nieu (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm so excited! I made another character, so that I can have a whole farm area with a barn :3 I hope we get more vegetables to grow in the future


----------



## Dio (Sep 28, 2020)

I'm actually very excited for this that I set up a deadline for my self to design my time right before Halloween XD. I plan to flatten my whole island, move all houses/flowers to the beach, and then terraform little by little in separate sections. I want to figure out all my floor patterns beforehand and i'm deciding if I want to do a normal spooky town or something with more color lol. I hope that the skin/eye color stays even after Halloween cause it would be nice to have more unatural looking characters for once lol. I do really like that emotes can be accessed on the nook phone app since I usually mess up my emote and pick something else by accident (like sneezing )


----------



## tajikey (Sep 28, 2020)

Most negativity these days is based around a "what about my wants and needs" mentality, and not so much how it affects/benefits the community as a whole.

Every update so far that Nintendo has released has been 100% free of charge, but people continue to complain, and it's primarily "but such and such was in the previous installment, therefore, it should be in this one, too." Kicks, Label, Wisp, the Mermaid set, etc. were in previous installments, yet people complain that they're in this game, too.

Ultimately, Nintendo can't and won't please everyone all the time. Do I think it's silly that Nook's Cranny has such a limited assortment of goods, or that Kicks and Label could be rolled up into Nook's and Able's, absolutely. But when an update comes out, I'm more likely to applaud the additions, than lament about why _I'm_ not getting what _I_ want (which does not include gyroids). My experience as a whole has been positively impacted each time Nintendo releases an update.


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Most negativity these days is based around a "what about my wants and needs" mentality, and not so much how it affects/benefits the community as a whole.
> 
> Every update so far that Nintendo has released has been 100% free of charge, but people continue to complain, and it's primarily "but such and such was in the previous installment, therefore, it should be in this one, too." Kicks, Label, Wisp, the Mermaid set, etc. were in previous installments, yet people complain that they're in this game, too.
> 
> Ultimately, Nintendo can't and won't please everyone all the time. Do I think it's silly that Nook's Cranny has such a limited assortment of goods, or that Kicks and Label could be rolled up into Nook's and Able's, absolutely. But when an update comes out, I'm more likely to applaud the additions, than lament about why _I'm_ not getting what _I_ want (which does not include gyroids). My experience as a whole has been positively impacted each time Nintendo releases an update.


this is exactly what i wanted to say but was too dumb to put into words haha


----------



## tajikey (Sep 28, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> this is exactly what i wanted to say but was too dumb to put into words haha


I can guarantee you're not too dumb...I just have 5 years of experience as a middle school ELA teacher


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 28, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I can guarantee you're not too dumb...I just have 5 years of experience as a middle school ELA teacher


oh wow!! teaching middle school is tough, that’s amazing!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

Saiki Kusuo said:


> I'm actually very excited for this that I set up a deadline for my self to design my time right before Halloween XD. I plan to flatten my whole island, move all houses/flowers to the beach, and then terraform little by little in separate sections. I want to figure out all my floor patterns beforehand and i'm deciding if I want to do a normal spooky town or something with more color lol. I hope that the skin/eye color stays even after Halloween cause it would be nice to have more unatural looking characters for once lol. I do really like that emotes can be accessed on the nook phone app since I usually mess up my emote and pick something else by accident (like sneezing )



Good luck! That sounds like a daunting task   . I hope you post some screenshots when you got it decorated (your designs are seriously amazing so I am very interested to see what spooktacular fun you have planned for your villagers and island ).


----------



## Dio (Sep 28, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> Good luck! That sounds like a daunting task   . I hope you post some screenshots when you got it decorated (your designs are seriously amazing so I am very interested to see what spooktacular fun you have planned for your villagers and island ).


Hopefully I manage to at least complete the bottom half of my island cause that’s where all the villagers tend to congregate whenever an event happens in game XD. I really want to post screen shots if I get a good amount done but no promises yet since I know how I can just delay things when I do anything in animal crossing so expect me to do nothing for now . It also takes me a while to think of ideas I’m happy with cause I really try to think of things that haven’t been done too often if at all :0


----------



## tajikey (Sep 28, 2020)

EtchaSketch said:


> oh wow!! teaching middle school is tough, that’s amazing!


Thank you! I love what I do, and would never teach another grade level. It wasn't my fondest time as a youth, and being witness to them growing up in this difficult time has taught me a ton about resilience and grit.


----------



## Maenarak (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1309478219968655360
> the fact that this dropped whilst i’m in the middle of my online class is just,,,, slander.
> 
> bUT THE GLOWY STACK OF PUMPKINS???? growing pumpkins???? sexy and i’m Excited


Wonderful! looking forward to this new update


----------



## Pikabun (Sep 29, 2020)

Im extremely exciting for this update since animal crossing version pocket camp and do farming and I miss that in switch version. So glad they bring this in and ofc exciting for the new decorations!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Around 12 hours (I think...) till the update should drop! That is if it releases in Japan on the 30th.


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Around 12 hours (I think...) till the update should drop! That is if it releases in Japan on the 30th.


ooh yay! i wonder if it’ll be available tonight


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

According to Animal Crossing World, these are the release times @NefariousKing


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

HOLY MOLY I just want tmw to get here already


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> According to Animal Crossing World, these are the release times @NefariousKing View attachment 323310


Looks like I'll be downloading it at 6p! Bring on the pumpkins!


----------



## Sara? (Sep 29, 2020)

Not 100% related to the topic in hand right not, but also kind of related hehe, do you think that we will get more kind of seeds and that we will eventually get some livestock or like pets to have around us and also in hour house ? or maybe we could like have a second travel island from the dodo which we can also customize were we have our livestock's ..... too much dreaming for you think ?


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks @beehumcrossing !!

It’ll be 8pm for me, hope pumpkin seeds are added immediately so I can buy some at Nook’s.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> Not 100% related to the topic in hand right not, but also kind of related hehe, do you think that we will get more kind of seeds and that we will eventually get some livestock or like pets to have around us and also in hour house ? or maybe we could like have a second travel island from the dodo which we can also customize were we have our livestock's ..... too much dreaming for you think ?


I feel like livestock would clash too much with the main point of the series (living in a town full of intelligent animals). I DO hope that we get more seeds, though (and if the datamines are correct we should be seeing more).


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> Not 100% related to the topic in hand right not, but also kind of related hehe, do you think that we will get more kind of seeds and that we will eventually get some livestock or like pets to have around us and also in hour house ? or maybe we could like have a second travel island from the dodo which we can also customize were we have our livestock's ..... too much dreaming for you think ?



I highly doubt livestock is ever going to happen. Imagine milking your cow while you cow neighbor is standing right next to you... 

More plants is going to happen for sure though, there was more than just pumpkins found in the datamines months ago. Like tomato, potatoes and wheat.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

Crap this is hella awesome, I'm gonna tell my friend to download it at 8pm tonight here, and I'll ask my mom if I can at that time (usually I'm not allowed to play at those times cuz I get on like at 2pm and _das a lotta playtime) _


----------



## Sara? (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I highly doubt livestock is ever going to happen. Imagine milking your cow while you cow neighbor is standing right next to you...
> 
> More plants is going to happen for sure though, there was more than just pumpkins found in the datamines months ago. Like tomato, potatoes and wheat.




What about like a pet for example? like a cat or a dog ? :·3, i would really love to have to care for some kind of animal, pet or more than one type of livestock, plus you could use the crops to feed or cook it special meals <3

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Your Local Wild Child said:


> I feel like livestock would clash too much with the main point of the series (living in a town full of intelligent animals). I DO hope that we get more seeds, though (and if the datamines are correct we should be seeing more).




But we have all those furniture for cat for example, wouldn't it be awesome to care for a cat? cook food to feed it with what you plant in your garden and just observe it how it would interact in the house and your island. I am just so tired of dull non interactive items. Like i cant even put a pool cause like to take all that space and to just sit there never been used is such a shame.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> What about like a pet for example? like a cat or a dog ? :·3, i would really love to have to care for some kind of animal, pet or more than one type of livestock, plus you could use the crops to feed or cook it special meals <3


there are dogs and cats in the game.
it'd be weird to have a pet puppy and a dog neighbor living a little ways away from you. 
this is why they let us use fish and bugs as pets, because it'd be too weird to have cat and dog pets with them also being neighbors.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> What about like a pet for example? like a cat or a dog ? :·3, i would really love to have to care for some kind of animal, pet or more than one type of livestock, plus you could use the crops to feed or cook it special meals <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


Going by @NefariousKing’s example, I’d find it really awkward to have a pet cat while I have accountant cat living a couple yards away from me. While I do agree that more interactive items would be a net positive, adding more non-intelligent animals would kinda strip the charm of AC away.


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Going by @NefariousKing’s example, I’d find it really awkward to have a pet cat while I have accountant cat living a couple yards away from me. While I do agree that more interactive items would be a net positive, adding more non-intelligent animals would kinda strip the charm of AC away.


i absolutely agree... i used to play adopt me on Roblox (don't judge it was a fun game when i was 12 >:|) and when they added pets it was like a huge pet-trading and collecting simulator, it was fun and all but I cannot see myself enjoying ACNH if it had any sort of feature like that


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> Not 100% related to the topic in hand right not, but also kind of related hehe, do you think that we will get more kind of seeds and that we will eventually get some livestock or like pets to have around us and also in hour house ? or maybe we could like have a second travel island from the dodo which we can also customize were we have our livestock's ..... too much dreaming for you think ?



That would make it too much like Story of Srasons and Stardew Valley to me. I do want Animal Crossing to stay Animal Crossing.


----------



## Bluebellie (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> What about like a pet for example? like a cat or a dog ? :·3, i would really love to have to care for some kind of animal, pet or more than one type of livestock, plus you could use the crops to feed or cook it special meals <3
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020
> 
> ...


That would be weird to have cat or dog pets (since we have cat or dog villagers). Though maybe not extremely weird since we have a hamster cage and hamster villagers. We also have frogs that we can catch and frog villagers. Or that we can catch octopi.  It would be nice to have the bugs and critters as pets though. Like to be able to feed them (and have them die if we forget). Too dark? 
maybe not that part. But I’d love to be able to feed my goldfish.


----------



## Sara? (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Going by @NefariousKing’s example, I’d find it really awkward to have a pet cat while I have accountant cat living a couple yards away from me. While I do agree that more interactive items would be a net positive, adding more non-intelligent animals would kinda strip the charm of AC away.




I can see you logic ( heheh i still would love to have some kind of animal to care for ) however, what do you think about the cage hamster that you can buy ?

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



Bluebellie said:


> That would be weird to have cat or dog pets (since we have cat or dog villagers). Though maybe not extremely weird since we have a hamster cage and hamster villagers. We also have frogs that we can catch and frog villagers. Or that we can catch octopi.  It would be nice to have the bugs and critters as pets though. Like to be able to feed them (and have them die if we forget). Too dark?
> maybe not that part. But I’d love to be able to feed my goldfish.




Absolutely love that idea! If we wouldn't get pets so to say, I would love to be able to interact more with the hamster, or insects or fishes that we catch, like decide on the "cage" we want them to be in, and to feed them etc


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> I can see you logic ( heheh i still would love to have some kind of animal to care for ) however, what do you think about the cage hamster that you can buy ?



I suppose it's mostly the matter of how interactive they are. You only ever see the hamster run in it's wheel, or the frog and octopus barely moving in it's cage. To have a dog or cat run around reminds you of how intelligent and lively that animal is, and to have that with the anthropomorphic cats and dogs that are capable of speech and eat human food living down the street, it can really break the player's sense of immersion. That's why the doghouse, which you can clearly understand there's a dog inside, works and why a pet dog/cat like in SoS/HM/SV wouldn't work in this setting.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

lucia123 said:


> I can see you logic ( heheh i still would love to have some kind of animal to care for ) however, what do you think about the cage hamster that you can buy ?


I think of the hamster cage more along the lines of fishable frogs and octopi, where it’s an oddity (especially if you gift them to their respective villager species) but doesn’t break the immersion.

Honestly I don’t bother it anyways; It doesn’t fit anywhere in my theming, and I don’t have (or want) any hamster villagers anyways so there wouldn’t be any clash. I think the item was grandfathered in anyways from the pre-NL era (sorta like how Rudy was a proxy deer until we actually got deer as a species).


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Looks like I'll be downloading it at 6p! Bring on the pumpkins!


i need to make a pumpkin patch ASAP


NefariousKing said:


> Thanks @beehumcrossing !!
> 
> It’ll be 8pm for me, hope pumpkin seeds are added immediately so I can buy some at Nook’s.


I hope so too, GIVE ME PUMPKINS 


saucySheep said:


> Crap this is hella awesome, I'm gonna tell my friend to download it at 8pm tonight here, and I'll ask my mom if I can at that time (usually I'm not allowed to play at those times cuz I get on like at 2pm and _das a lotta playtime) _


Hopefully you can, I’m so excited ^^


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I think of the hamster cage more along the lines of fishable frogs and octopi, where it’s an oddity (especially if you gift them to their respective villager species) but doesn’t break the immersion.
> 
> Honestly I don’t bother it anyways; It doesn’t fit anywhere in my theming, and I don’t have (or want) any hamster villagers anyways so there wouldn’t be any clash. I think the item was grandfathered in anyways from the pre-NL era (sorta like how Rudy was a proxy deer until we actually got deer as a species).



Oh yeah, you bring up a very good point, the hamster cage was grandfathered in! 
Also I didn't even notice that about Rudy, funny thing though is he was introduce in New Leaf, at the same time deers were introduce. Now Rudy is going to remind me of Olive the Dog, who thought she was part reindeer.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Oh yeah, you bring up a very good point, the hamster cage was grandfathered in!
> Also I didn't even notice that about Rudy, funny thing though is he was introduce in New Leaf, at the same time deers were introduce. Now Rudy is going to remind me of Olive the Dog, who thought she was part reindeer.


Oh man he’s only there from NL? He looks like he comes from the original GC AC lol. Why the heck didn’t they make him a deer tho


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Oh man he’s only there from NL? He looks like he comes from the original GC AC lol. Why the heck didn’t they make him a deer tho



Looked it up and seems like Rudolph is still copyrighted, so they wouldn't have been able to make him into a reindeer unless they did some kind of collab. That could be the reason maybe.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Looked it up and seems like Rudolph is still copyrighted, so they wouldn't have been able to make him into a reindeer unless they did some kind of collab. That could be the reason maybe.


That sounds reasonable enough. Plus we’ve got jingle and Erik covering the other fronts lol


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> i need to make a pumpkin patch ASAP



I've had mine ready since Friday. I'll obviously replace the regular scarecrows with the pumpkin variety, and the hay beds with hopefully hay bales, but the ground is ready!


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've had mine ready since Friday. I'll obviously replace the regular scarecrows with the pumpkin variety, and the hay beds with hopefully hay bales, but the ground is ready!


Same!!!  I made 2 actually


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> I've had mine ready since Friday. I'll obviously replace the regular scarecrows with the pumpkin variety, and the hay beds with hopefully hay bales, but the ground is ready!


Nice! I’m waiting for the update because I don't know what dirt I want yet lmao also i’m super busy with school so i haven’t had time


----------



## Niks (Sep 29, 2020)

meggiewes said:


> I don't think that is the 4th layer. I think that is just the third layer. But, is it just me or is that spooky arch at an angle?







In the bottom-left you can see a lower level (at least, it looks like that to me) but maybe I am wrong, we will see in about 24 hours


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

Niks said:


> View attachment 323379
> In the bottom-left you can see a lower level (at least, it looks like that to me) but maybe I am wrong, we will see in about 24 hours


As awesome as it would be, that's a 3x3 pond with the corners halved. The pumpkin sitting in front is placed at the front edge of the flat side of that pond.

{Looks at clock and yells at it to move faster!}


----------



## Niks (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> As awesome as it would be, that's a 3x3 pond with the corners halved. The pumpkin sitting in front is placed at the front edge of the flat side of that pond.
> 
> {Looks at clock and yells at it to move faster!}



Oh wow, that's a bummer then lol


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

*6 hours until spook time





*​


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

I have come to grips that I will not exactly be scary for Halloween but I need the PLANTT and the eye colors


----------



## saucySheep (Sep 29, 2020)

Niks said:


> View attachment 323379
> In the bottom-left you can see a lower level (at least, it looks like that to me) but maybe I am wrong, we will see in about 24 hours


it looks too small to be the first layer at the bottom there.
and yes that arch looks very angled to me..... o.o


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> *6 hours until spook time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the people in japan are LuCkY- they get to sleep and then they only have to wait for like 2 hours when they’re awake 

I’M SO EXCITED THOUGH 8PM COME FASTER THANK YOU, I NEED SPOOPY EYES


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 29, 2020)

Niks said:


> View attachment 323379
> In the bottom-left you can see a lower level (at least, it looks like that to me) but maybe I am wrong, we will see in about 24 hours


This just looks like the end of the iron fence to me! o:


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 29, 2020)

Niks said:


> View attachment 323379
> In the bottom-left, you can see a lower level (at least, it looks like that to me) but maybe I am wrong, we will see in about 24 hours



We will see soon!  I still don't think what you are labeling as the first level is the first level. It doesn't look like the cliffside top to me. It looks like it could be a river, but it is too hidden to tell in that shot.

I am hoping for everyone that I am wrong and that we can decorate the fourth level. That would be cool, but I don't think anyone should get their hopes up too high for that.


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

In my excitement for the update I'm going kinda crazy with the decorations.. I guess Kiki finds it tiring


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> In my excitement for the update I'm going kinda crazy with the decorations.. I guess Kiki finds it tiring


Welp, guess I better add "Can use custom patterns on lanterns" to the "Things I Learned Today" thread. WHY AM I JUST LEARNING THIS NOW?!?!?!?!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> In my excitement for the update I'm going kinda crazy with the decorations.. I guess Kiki finds it tiring


WHERE did you get those cute cute CUTE cake designs


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

tajikey said:


> Welp, guess I better add "Can use custom patterns on lanterns" to the "Things I Learned Today" thread. WHY AM I JUST LEARNING THIS NOW?!?!?!?!



I didn't know about it either until recently! They are so adorable at night when they glow with the designs. My plan is to put one in front of each villagers house. There are different halloween related designs for them too! Like a witch, spider web, etc. For anyone interested here are some codes for the paper lanterns!

Jack-o-lantern:  MA-8687-9728-8714

Other halloween lantern designs: MA-3040-8724-9074

@EtchaSketch Here they are! Made by the same amazing person! MA-0599-7747-9334


----------



## Fye (Sep 29, 2020)

T-3.5 hours until the update! my character can finally have golden eyes


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 29, 2020)

I have a dentist appointment that I don't want to go to in an hour, so thats really helped the time go quick.  So by the time I get home, the update will be nice and close.


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

less than an hour away!


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Got that notification.  X:55pm is when it's going to happen.


----------



## Dracule (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> *6 hours until spook time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@NefariousKing out here trying to tickle people’s funny bones.


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Got that notification.  X:55pm is when it's going to happen.


I just tried updating...nothing. HEY! NINTENDO! What are you waiting for?!?!?! I want it NOW!


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Remember to minus out of the game and force loading the update once it's available. There will be a million questions on why people don't have the update yet, and this will be why. Be prepared!


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

<3 can't wait to spooky reaction 24/7


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

Almost time to spam the software update button


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Almost time to spam the software update button


By "almost," I assume you meant "for the last ten minutes."


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

_From Tuesday, September 29, 2020  5 :30 PM - Tuesday, September 29, 2020  7 :30 PM Pacific Time _

Server Maintenance info for anyone that hasn't seen it. So I guess 10:30pm EST for servers to be back up. <3 Will the update still be available before that or not till the end of server maintenance?


----------



## tajikey (Sep 29, 2020)

Here we go! Downloading now!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 29, 2020)

meo said:


> _From Tuesday, September 29, 2020  5 :30 PM - Tuesday, September 29, 2020  7 :30 PM Pacific Time _
> 
> Server Maintenance info for anyone that hasn't seen it. So I guess 10:30pm EST for servers to be back up. <3 Will the update still be available before that or not till the end of server maintenance?



When servers for multiplayer go down, it's generally to update them to be compatible with the latest game version, which tends to come out during the maintenance.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

meo said:


> _From Tuesday, September 29, 2020  5 :30 PM - Tuesday, September 29, 2020  7 :30 PM Pacific Time _
> 
> Server Maintenance info for anyone that hasn't seen it. So I guess 10:30pm EST for servers to be back up. <3 Will the update still be available before that or not till the end of server maintenance?


They usually overshoot it, I doubt it will be that long.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020



tajikey said:


> Here we go! Downloading now!


Me too!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 29, 2020)

It won't download for me. Says I'm on the latest version.  Oof.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 29, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It won't download for me. Says I'm on the latest version.  Oof.


Saaaaame


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It won't download for me. Says I'm on the latest version.  Oof.


X out completely. Hit minus over the game square on the Switch homescreen. Then force update


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> It won't download for me. Says I'm on the latest version.  Oof.


Same here on my front (-(0 )- )


----------



## kayleee (Sep 29, 2020)

Omggg mine says I’m on the latest version WHYYYYYY


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> X out completely. Hit minus over the game square on the Switch homescreen. Then force update


Not working for everyone yet. Soon!


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> X out completely. Hit minus over the game square on the Switch homescreen. Then force update



What do you think I'm doing, lol. I'm completely closed out of the game, and have even restarted my console.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Y'all. X out. Hit minus over homescreen game square. Then manually update via internet in the options. It's there and ready


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

Some people have already downloaded it but for others it hasn't started updating. I'm one of those people. Guess we just got to be patient!

Edit: Right when I posted this it started updating, yay!


----------



## kayleee (Sep 29, 2020)

kayleee said:


> Omggg mine says I’m on the latest version WHYYYYYY


Nvm it’s working


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> X out completely. Hit minus over the game square on the Switch homescreen. Then force update


unfortuntely not working for me, and presumably several other people. guess we'll just have to be patient... but it's so _hard_.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

Mine wasn't working but it just did finally so keep trying y'all


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Aaaay it’s downloading now


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 29, 2020)

Finally. Only took three console restarts for the download to begin.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

One Point Five, baby!


----------



## kayleee (Sep 29, 2020)

IM SO READY TO GROW THESE PUMPKINS AND SHOVE THEM UP MY ***

	Post automatically merged: Sep 29, 2020

Sorry the hype got a little too real there for a second I apologize


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

No seeds at Nooks, wtf


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Does anyone else get heart palpatations when the save data update message pops up? XD I know it's normal...but just so much save data corruption anxiety from new leaf.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Is the moon rug in the special items menu new?


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

I was hoping for Leif, but I got Label instead. :/


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Is the moon rug in the special items menu new?


No been there awhile.


----------



## QueenOpossum (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Is the moon rug in the special items menu new?


Nope, came out a few weeks ago!


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> No seeds at Nooks, wtf


Maybe ya gotta time travel to October? If you haven't already.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Wait a hot second. I HAVE LEIF.


----------



## World Citizen (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> X out completely. Hit minus over the game square on the Switch homescreen. Then force update



Thanks for this! Worked for me when I had no prompt.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

So, there's like nothing new available now? That... is a choice, Nintendo.


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

Would you have to time travel after 5am for the seeds to appear?


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Two seconds after I open my mail and ring-con and Octavian decides to run up and ask me to sell it to him....geez.


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Nothing at NMT either. I did already hear some new dialog from one of my villagers though.


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

_YODELS AT AN UNGODLY PITCH_ the download has finally begun...

also re: folks mentioning leif - aren't the seeds supposed to be bought at the cranny? or did i miss something


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Wait a hot second. I HAVE LEIF.View attachment 323415


Nuffin on this end...(Q(n )Q )


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

No seeds at Nooks Cranny. What a bummer. I got Gulliver today..


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> _YODELS AT AN UNGODLY PITCH_ the download has finally begun...
> 
> also re: folks mentioning leif - aren't the seeds supposed to be bought at the cranny? or did i miss something


Yes, and candy. But nothing is available. I'm gonna try quitting and restarting to see if it helps


----------



## Khaelis (Sep 29, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> _YODELS AT AN UNGODLY PITCH_ the download has finally begun...
> 
> also re: folks mentioning leif - aren't the seeds supposed to be bought at the cranny? or did i miss something



They can be bought at Nook's Cranny during the month of October, and Lief when he's a visitor on other months.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Nothing at NMT either. I did already hear some new dialog from one of my villagers though.


I'm buying pumpkin starters off of Leif right now. I time travelled to October 1st


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Part of me was hoping Jack would be wandering around and give me a mask like old times...tho I know it's still September.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

luckytrait said:


> _YODELS AT AN UNGODLY PITCH_ the download has finally begun...
> 
> also re: folks mentioning leif - aren't the seeds supposed to be bought at the cranny? or did i miss something


After October Leif carries out of season stuff in his market


----------



## AutomationAir (Sep 29, 2020)

I... didn’t think they would make us wait


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm guessing everything really starts occurring tomorrow, October 1st.


----------



## Antonio (Sep 29, 2020)

oak said:


> I'm buying pumpkin starters off of Leif right now. I time travelled to October 1st


Can I come and get some? :-;


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

Welp time to time travel to October 1st


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I'm guessing everything really starts occurring tomorrow, October 1st.


I mean, they didn't for diving or Redd coming into play, so I don't think anyone expected to have to for this.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Alek said:


> Can I come and get some? :-;


Server maintenance is still happening so you may not be able to connect for awhile.


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

oak said:


> I'm buying pumpkin starters off of Leif right now. I time travelled to October 1st


Could I come as well?


----------



## Rosch (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> I mean, they didn't for diving or Redd coming into play, so I don't think anyone expected to have to for this.



Was kinda expecting for Nooks to have the seeds at least.

As for the DIYs, it's extremely windy at my island today so the balloons keep coming. No luck.


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

let's just all agree to skip the 30th of september this year. we already had 29 days of it. ain't that enough? i say it's october 1st now.


----------



## meo (Sep 29, 2020)

Not going to lie...out of all the items they could have added let alone a halloween item gift early...I'm a lil peeved at this ring-con.


----------



## oak (Sep 29, 2020)

LCookie said:


> Could I come as well?


I can't open my gates cause there's a server maintenance still going on but I can message you in awhile if it's not too late there!


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

That's fine! I'll see if I can come then


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Was kinda expecting for Nooks to have the seeds at least.
> 
> As for the DIYs, it's extremely windy at my island today so the balloons keep coming. No luck.


Pretty disappointing. But restarting did somehow make Celeste appear even though she wasn't here earlier. Okay, that's some decent amends, Nintendo.


----------



## buginski (Sep 29, 2020)

I got myself all excited and nothing has really changed yet! 
I don't time travel so I'll still be waiting a day. Oh well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 29, 2020)

Oy...I was hoping to get my eyes at the very least...darn


----------



## Nefarious (Sep 29, 2020)

I'm surprise that the new skin tones and eye colors weren't added right away. _Kind of makes me nervous, that they won't be permanent._


----------



## LCookie (Sep 29, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> I'm surprise that the new skin tones and eye colors weren't added right away. _Kind of makes me nervous, that they won't be permanent._


Same here, I hope they are permanent


----------



## Le Ham (Sep 29, 2020)

Well, I just hope Billy enjoys his new ring-con


----------



## Foreverfox (Sep 29, 2020)

SQUEEE!!! update!!


----------



## Piggleton (Sep 29, 2020)

Woah my nooks has pink balloons? Has this been here for a while? Or is this part of the new update?


----------



## Insulaire (Sep 29, 2020)

Piggleton said:


> Woah my nooks has pink balloons? Has this been here for a while? Or is this part of the new update?


Nooks has been cycling through the Redd raffle prizes since Sept 1


----------



## littlewing (Sep 29, 2020)

so i'm being a god-dishonoring time traveler, and...


Spoiler: vague minor spoilers re: new eye & skin colors



i don't think the new eye and skin options will be a seasonal thing! i'm on oct 1st and the way by which you obtain them makes me think it'd be really _weird _if you can't use them year-round. i won't say more, but i'm cautiously optimistic.


(here's to hoping the spoiler button works on mobile... if not, lmk and i'll delete this!)


----------



## Piggleton (Sep 29, 2020)

Insulaire said:


> Nooks has been cycling through the Redd raffle prizes since Sept 1


Lol... I’ve been missing out


----------



## Faux (Sep 29, 2020)

Grain of salt, but I'd bet my bottom dollar these aren't temporary new options. :]
There's nothing you spend NMs on that they take away from you.


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

You can customize all the new items! Pumpkins can have different facial expressions and colors for example.

You can get the DIYs from balloons, beach bottles and villager crafting! The Nook Shop also sells them already made!


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> You can customize all the new items! Pumpkins can have different facial expressions and colors for example.
> 
> You can get the DIYs from balloons, beach bottles and villager crafting! The Nook Shop also sells them already made!



Thank you! You just answered my question . I was worrying that I’d need to trade for all the color variations seeing how the item was unorderable. That makes me very happy.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 29, 2020)

JasonBurrows said:


> Jack probably will, and it will probably be a mini-pumpkin on a stick and be known as the Creepy Wand.



Well. I called this perfectly. XD 




__





						share your discoveries about the new update!
					

OH! Were those gifted, or did they randomly put them on 😲  They're gifted.  They'll wear the cat ears too.



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> You can customize all the new items! Pumpkins can have different facial expressions and colors for example.
> 
> You can get the DIYs from balloons, beach bottles and villager crafting! The Nook Shop also sells them already made!



ahh i haven’t had a chance to play yet!! do you know if white is a customization option? :0


----------



## Eureka (Sep 29, 2020)

xara said:


> ahh i haven’t had a chance to play yet!! do you know if white is a customization option? :0



Yes it is and it looks amazing!


----------



## xara (Sep 29, 2020)

Witchy_Trixie said:


> Yes it is and it looks amazing!



omg i’m so excited!!!!! thank you


----------



## beehumcrossing (Sep 30, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Was kinda expecting for Nooks to have the seeds at least.
> 
> As for the DIYs, it's extremely windy at my island today so the balloons keep coming. No luck.


It’s because they added the items only in October, which is weird 


LCookie said:


> Same here, I hope they are permanent


They better be.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 30, 2020)

LCookie said:


> Same here, I hope they are permanent





Spoiler: Spoi boi



Judging from multiple counts (including my own experience) they stay even out of season!


----------



## meggiewes (Sep 30, 2020)

beehumcrossing said:


> It’s because they added the items only in October, which is weird



Why is it weird that they added an update that shows up in October if the content is mostly related to Halloween? It is a bit disappointing for the people who have to wait one more day to play with new stuff, but it isn't really that surprising. If it was actually programmed in the game at release, then we still would have had to wait for October for the stuff to show up.

Maybe I just don't get it.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 16, 2021)

JasonBurrows said:


> Jack probably will, and it will probably be a mini-pumpkin on a stick and be known as the Creepy Wand.


It feels weird quoting myself, but, hey, I was 50% correct with this statement more than a month before Halloween. XD


----------

